# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Dino Buzzati

## armandovranari

Dino Buzzati

Ashensori

Ne katin e tridhjete e nje, te grataceles ku banoj, mora ashensorin per te zbritur. Dritezat e vogla ne kuadrin elektronik ishin ndezur tek njezete e teta dhe njezete e katerta, pra dikush tjeter priste  te hipte.
   Te dy kanatat  u puthiten dhe ashensori nisi te zbrese. Ishte nje ashensor jashtezakonisht i shpejte.
   Nga i tridhjete e njejti deri tek i njezete e teti nuk zgjati as nje sekonde. Dera u hap automatikisht, une hodha syte dhe ndjeva dicka ketu brenda diafragmes, si nje lloj marramendje    te thelle e te embel .
   Kishte hyre ajo, vajza qe prej muajsh e shikoja  ne lagje dhe cdo here zemra me rrihte forte.
   Ishe nje vajze rreth te shtatembedhjetat, ndeshesha me te pergjithesisht mengjeseve. Ajo mbante nje cante pazari, nuk ishte elegante por as e trashe, floket e zinj i mbante kapur me nje rreth te vogel. Por me te rendesihmet ishin: fytyra, e thate, e shtanget, e forte, me molleza teper te theksuara, goje te vogel, te puthitur,qortuese . Kjo fytyre ishte si nje lloj sfide.
Pastaj ishte dhe menyra sesi ecte, krenare, klasike, me nje siguri  arrogante, si ta kishte boten te sajen.
    Ajo hyri ne ashensor. Kesaj rradhe nuk e kishte shporten me vete, floket i kishte njelloj te kapur me te njejtin rreth, nuk kishte vene buzekuq, por buzet e saj te plota dukeshin njelloj te bukura.
    Nuk me me vuri re  fare dhe u vendos perballe faqes se ashensorit me syte fiksuar drejt. Nuk ka  asnje vend tjeter ku fytyrat e njerezve te panjohur marrin nje shprehje  kaq budallaqe, si ne ashensor. Edhe ajo, ne menyre te pashmagshme kishte marre kete pamje, por gjithsesi me nje lloj sigurie karakteristike te sajen.
      Ashensori nderkohe ishte ndalur ne katin e njezete e kater. Ketu kishte per te mbaruar ky intimiteti yne i rastesishem. Dy kanatat u hapen dhe hyri brenda nje zoteri qe duhej te ishte rreth te pesedhjetat, pothuaj tullac, me trup mesatar, as i holle as i trashe, me nje fytyre  te mencur.
    Vajza mbante drejteqendrim, me kemben e majte paska te hapur nga jashte, si nje fotomodele kur merr poze para aparatit. Kishte veshur nje pale sandale me lluster te zeze dhe take shume te larte. Mbante nje portofol prej lekure te bardhe ose mund te ishte igelit, portofol jo i shtrenjte mesa duket. Ajo vazhonte te fiksonte faqen e ashensorit me nje indiference totale.
    Ishte nga ato tipa qe edhe ne sater ta shkoje nuk do te te dhuronte as me te voglen kenqesi . Nje i mefshet si une  ishte  komplet  i pashprese. Totalisht i pashprese ! Dhe po te ishte prej ketej rrotull do mbante ate qendrimin e zakonshem, qe mbajne vendaset ndaj meshkujve, heshtjen mosbesuese.
    Cuditerisht, qe prej katit njezetekater, ashensori ne vend qe te leshohej perposhte me rrembimin e zakonshem, levizi shume lehte dhe ashtu zvarre vazhdoi zbritjen . Veshtrova nje afishe ngjitur ne faqe te ashensorit : "Kujdes! Deri ne kater veta, shpejtesi e madhe.Kater deri ne tete vete, shpejtesi e vogel."  Pra nese pesha rritej, ashensori e ngasalesonte shpejtesine automatikisht .
    "E cuditshme!"  thashe " Jemi vetem tre veta, dhe asnjeri i shendoshe do thoja."
    Veshtrova vajzen, me shprese se te pakten do me shihte, por asgje .
    "Nuk jam i shendoshe"  foli zoteria rreth te pesedhjetave duke buzeqeshur me miresjellje "megjithate, e dini qe une peshoj shume?"
   "Sa?"
   "Shume, shume. Dhe per me teper kam dhe kete valixhen."
   Ne te dyja dyert e ashensorit ishin dy dritareze xhami nga ku mund te shikoje tek kalonin me rradhe hyrjet neper katet dhe numrat perkates te tyre. Pse valle po ecte kaq ngadale, sikur te ishte paralizuar?
  Por une isha i kenaqur. Sa me ngadale te ecte, aq me gjate do gjendesha prane saj. Poshte e me poshte me shpejtesi kermilli! Dhe asnje nga te tre nuk fliste.
  Kaloi nje minute, dy. Nje nga nje katet kalonin perpara dritareve te vogla nga poshte lart. Sa mund te kishin kaluar? Tanime duhet te kishim mbrritur ne katin e pare.
  Por ashensori vazhdonte e vazhdonte te zbriste, me nje dembelizem te cuditshem, por ama zbriste.
  Me ne fund ajo pa rreth e rrotull, disi e shqetesuar . Pastaj ju drejtua zoterise: "Cfare po ndodh?"
  Tjetri, ia ktheu qete : " Mos do te thuash qe tashme e kami kaluar sheshin e katit te pare? Po,  zonjushe. Ndodh ndonjehere.Ne fakt, kemi zbritur nentoke, a sheh qe nuk ka me porta katesh jashte?"
  Ishte e vertete. Midis dritareve rreshqiste tashme vecse nje fashete e rrudhosur toke me ngjyre te bardhe, te piste.
  "Po tallesh, apo jo?"  i beri vajza.
  "Jo, jo. Nuk ndodh perdite, por ndonjehere ndodh dicka e tille."
  " Po ku ndalon?"
  " Ku i dihet?" qeshi ne menyre enigmatike " por ma do mendja se do mbetemi ketu brenda per nje cope here. Me mire te prezantohemi."  i zgjati doren vajzes e pastaj mua.  "Me quajne Skiasi"
  "Perozi" foli vajza.
  "Perozi kush?" guxova, duke i dhene doren.
   "Ester" ia beri me hezitim. Dukej e trembur.
Fale nje dukurie misterioze, ashensori vazhdonte te groposej thlellesive te nentokes. Ishte nje situate e frikshme, ne rethana te tjera do isha paralizuar nga llahtari. Ndersa ne fakt  ndihesha i lumtur . Ishim si tre te mbijetuar nje nje ishull te shkrete. Dhe me dukej logjike qe Esteri do ta bente vetem me mua . Une isha pothuaj tridhjete vjec, me se i pashem. Bukuroshja nuk kishte pse te zgjidhte nje plakaruq si ky tjetri ketu.
  " Po ku po shkojme, ku po shkojme?..." i beri Esteri duke u kapur pas nje menge te Skiasit.
  "Qetesohu, çupe, qetesohu. Nuk ka asnje rrezik, a s'e sheh sa ngadale po zbresim?"
Pse nuk ishte kapur pas meje? Mu be sikur ma kishte veshur me shpulle fytyres.
   "Zonjushe Ester"  ia bera  "duhet te te them dicka: e di qe te kam gjithmone ne mendje? E di qe une vdes per ty?"
   "Po ne sot po njihemi!" tha rende.
   "Te shoh pothuajse perdite" thashe " mengjeseve kur del per te bere pazarin."
 Kisha hedhur nje hap te nxituar, dhe ja Esteri : "Aha, pra ti e di qe une jam kamariere?"
   U perpoqa ta regulloja : "Ju kamariere? Bah! Te betohem qe nuk me kishte shkuar mendja kurre".
  " Pse, cfare mendoje se jam? Nje princeshe, me raste ?"
  "He tani, zonjushe Ester" me doli krah Skiasi "Me duket se nuk eshte momenti i pershtatshem per tu zene. Tani jemi te gjithe ne nje kazan."
  Megjithese me mbrojti nuk e di pse me irritoi "Ju zoti Skiasi, kush jeni ju njehere?"
  "Kush e merr vesh. Ja kam bere shpesh here pyetje vetes. Polivalent do thoja. Tregetar, filozof, mjek, llogaritar, metalurg, sipas rastit."
 Me vinte cudi me veten, ne nje situate te tille ankthi tregohesha kaq ne kontroll, gati hero me dukej vetja. Skiasi ia dha nje goxha te qeshure . Nderkohe ashensori zbriste e zbriste, pashe oren, kishte kaluar mese nje ore .
  Esteri ia plasi te qares . Une e mbeshtolla lehte nga krahet. "Mos, mos qaj, do ta shohesh qe do rregullohet kjo pune."
   "Po sikur te vazhdoje keshtu" pyeti vajza  mes ngasherimave "po sikur te vazhdoje keshtu?..." 
Nuk munda t'i them me asgje.
   " Jo, jo zonjushe" tha Skiasi "nuk kemi per te vdekur as nga uria e as nga etja. Ketu ne valixhe kam gjithcka na nevojitet, te pakten per tre muaj."
    E veshtrova me shqetesim . Domethene , ky biçim e paska ditur c'do ndodhte qe kur hyri. Mos e kishte kurdisur ky gjithe kete katrahure ? Te ishte djalli vertete? Po c'rendesi kishte tek e fundit, nese ishte djalli apo jo? Une ndihesha kaq i fuqishem, i ri, i sigurt ne vete.
  "Ester" i peshprita ne vesh "Ester mos me thuaj jo. Kushedi per sa kohe do jemi te mbyllur ketu. Ester, thuame: do behesh gruaja ime?"
  "Gruaja jote?" ia beri " si te shkon mendja te martohemi pikerisht ketu?"
  "Po te jete puna keshtu" tha Skiasi " une jam edhe prift" 
   "Po ti me se merresh?" me pyeti Ester me ne fund e qetesuar.
Inspektor industrie. Fitoj jo pak, besome, bukuroshe. Me quajne Dino."
  "Mendohu njehere zonjushe" tha Skiasi "mund te jete goxha rast"
  "Atehere?" ngulmova. Ashensori vazhdonte te zbriste, tashme kishim arritur ne nje nivel qindra metra nen dhe`.
  Esteri cuditerisht ma ktheu pak e trembur " Pso jo, zoti Dino, tek e fundit edhe ti me pelqen."
  E rrembeva prej beli dhe e shtrengova per vete. Per mos ta trembur, e putha ne balle.
  "Zoti ju bekofte" ia beri Skiasi, duke haperdare duart ne ajer.
  Ne ate moment ashensori ndaloi. Ishim pezull. Cfare po ndodhte? Kishim takuar fundin, apo ishte nje ndalese pararendese e leshimit katasrtrofik perposhte?
  Por, me nje frymemarrje te gjate, ashensori nisi gradualisht te ngjitej.
  "Leshome Dino, te lutem" tha menjehere Esteri, ngaqe isha duke e mbajtur akoma per krahesh.
   Ashensori ngjitej.
  "Bah! Ne asnje menyre" i bente Esteri ndersa une i pergjerohesha " aq me teper tani qe rreziku  po kalon... nese do vertet mund ta bisedojme me prinderit e mi...Te fejuar? Sikur me shume ngut e ke marre... Dreq o pune, ishte nje shaka, apo jo? Besoj se ti e kuptove..."
   Ashensori vazhdonte ngjitjen.
   "Mos insisto me, te lutem... Po, po i dashuruar, i dashuruar, e di, te zakonshmet... Nuk e di po qenke shume i bezdisur ti!"
   Ngjitej me shpejtesi marramendese .
  "Te shihemi neser? E pse u dashka te shihemi neser? Une as qe te njoh...le qe nuk kam kohe... Cfare me kujton? Apo perfiton ngaqe jam nje cope sherbyese?"
   E mbertheva nga kyci. "Ester, mos bej keshtu, te lutem, mos u bej e keqe!"
  "Leshome, leshome..." u ankua " C'eshte kjo sjellje? Mos je i marre? Te te vije turp!
Leshome po te them... Zoti Skiasi, te lutem beja te qarte ti ketij maskarai"  Por Skiasi ne menyre te pashpjegueshme ishte zhdukur.
   Ashensori ndaloi. Dera u hap duke shfryre. Kishim arritur nivelin e tokes.
   Ester u clirua me force. "Mjaft tani! Perndryshe kam per te bere nje rremuje sa qe do e mbash mend per tere jeten!"
  Nje shikim perbuzes. Kishte dale tashme.U largua. Marshonte drejt me hapat e saj arrogant qe ishin shume fyes per mua.

----------


## Leila

*Enigme Qeni*
Kur mua, qenin, me nxjerrin shetitje, perballe atij pallatit te madh me shtatore, xhamllek, kulla e kupola ne sheshin aty prane, shoh shpeshhere nje lloj kamioni shume te bukur me ngjyre te zeze, gjithe lajlelule, ndaluar mu para portes se madhe. Perreth ka nje turme njerezish. Dhe, papritmas, nga porta dalin kater burra qe mbajne ne sup nje arke te gjate, pa te shkruajtura siper. Edhe kjo arke eshte shume e bukur, fund e krye e stolisur. Dhe njerezit e veshtrojne, nderkohe qe kater burrat e vendosin me kujdes ne kamionin aq te bukur. C'te kete brenda? Vemendja e publikut, madheshtia luksoze, solemniteti i veprimeve te lene te mendosh se arka permban dicka jashtezakonisht te vyer, ushqime te rralla e te mocme, gjithsesi gjera per te ngrene, ndryshe s'kish se si te shpjegoheshin gjithe ato ceremoni. Pastaj, ndersa arka misterioze vendoset ne kamion, kam vene re se disa nga te pranishmit, sidomos gra, shperthejne ne denesa. Edhe kjo te shtyn te besosh se eshte fjala per ushqime te zgjedhura e te shijshme. Tek shohin qe i shpien tej, ata me grykesit deshperohen kaq shume sa nuk arrijne t'i mbajne lotet.

Ja konkluzionet ku do te te conte thjesht gjykimi i shendoshe. Por njerezit jane ca tipa shume te cuditshem. Ec e gjeje ti se cfare mbyllin ne ato senduke te mrekullueshem, dhe pse i lene t'ua marrin keshtu, mu para hunde, pa bere asnje qendrese. Qajne si vica, por s'luajne as gishtin per ta penguar nisjen tyre. C'njerez te cuditshem!

----------


## Leila

*Obut*

Punet jane keshtu. Dikush vdes, ne varrim
te afermit e miqte e te ndjerit ngasherohen, ata
kane nje cehre te zymte, te penduar dhe te tron-
ditur, gjithcka le te besosh se nga dhembja s'do 
dine me, kurre me, te jetojne si me pare.

E megjithate, kalon nje jave, dy dhe ata i 
gjeni te ulur, te themi, ne nje restorant, duke qe-
shur e duke ngrene per shtate pale qejfe. Tamam 
si para vdekjes se atij tjetrit.

Pra, rastet jane dy:

Ose dashurite, qofte edhe me te medhate, 
edhe me te sinqertat, rezistojne gjate, shtate 
dite. Dhe atehere e kote t'i marrim seriozisht.

Ose kundrejt vdekjes, akoma dhe me keq, gji-
thcka eshte hipokrizi, qofte edhe ne mirebesim.
Dhe atehere s'ngelet vec... (Besoj u kuptuam!)

----------


## shigjeta

*Takim i humbur*

Korridori i lagesht e i zymte i shtepise nr. 8 pergjate shetitores, me shkallinen prej mermeri te kuq te erret dhe dy amure te bronxte permbi parmake, nga nje ne cdo ane. Ndoshta dikur kishte qene pallat zoterinjsh (trokellime takash te holla ne shkalle, ne hije fytyra te zbehta grash te reja me vel ngjyrevjollce, ndersa jashte, pas oresh e oresh, ne pasqyrimin e lepire ne te gjelber te gazit, kuajt e humbisnin durimin duke perplasur thundren mbi gure). Pastaj kishte filluar, pak nga pak, te merrte tatepjeten, perhere e me pak njerez elegante e me shume shites shetites, dhe karrocat e shkaperdara, tani vec ndonje kamionçine, a makine private, por rralle e me rralle, ama; dhe dielli nuk hynte kurre, sepse paradhoma binte nga veriu, as hena kurre; dhe nga heneza me xhama e mesakut portierja flokeshprishur e shtepise, duke kapsallitur syte.
Po ti a ishe ate dite? Me ke pritur? E nese po, sa me ka pritur? Une rendja per te mberritur ne kohe, duke dihatur, duke u penguar, mund te me merrnin per te marre. Por do te ish dashur te fluturoja. Isha larg, i flakur tej nga jeta krejt papritmas, ne nje distance te frikshme nga ty, qe smund ta dije.
Keshtu, kur ora eci aq shume, sa ishte e pamundur te mendohej qe ti ndodheshe ende aty, une rreshta se vrapuari dhe, dalengadale, sot kam arritur, por ti sje me.
Nuk je me, sepse kane kaluar shume vite, dymbedhjete vjet rruge te panderprere ne drejtim te kthimit, dhe amuret e bronxta jane zhdukur, ne fytyren e kariatideve* prej stukoje nen qemer, pluhuri ka krijuar rrathe te neveritshme te syte, dhe suvate e rena, dhe nga heneza me xhama e mesakut portierja flokeshprishur qe kapsallit syte, perhere. Dhe aneve tabeleza njera mbi tjetren Dentist ne katin e III  Sittam perfaqesi reklamash  Farera vajore  Vinciguerra ne te IV  Studio noteriale Rossi  Schiaffera Dhe nje tablo e madhe e fotografise artistike Lebois me fatalen me syte nga qielli, burrin mondan me monokel e buzeqeshje trashanike, vajza e vogel e maskuar si dame e viteve shtateqind, gjenerali me uniforme parade, mbushur me stringla, borgjez, i rende e i flashket, ne syte e kermillte barra te tmershme familjeje. Kurre, pra dielli ska hyre ne kete korridor te mallkuar; as cicerima zogjsh, as hije  resh ne arrati. Por vajtje- ardhje pa hare, peshtyma ne pluhurin e vjeter, lart e poshte njerezit per te noteri e dentisti.
Une pyes: 
Me falni, valle mos keni pare gje? 
Kur? pyesin
U bene fiks dymbedhjete vjet
Po, pergjigjet njeri, me kujtohet. Po rrinte ne kembe e po priste. Kishte nje pallto blu e nje kapele me lule. Ishte e hirshme , shume e hirshme
Seriozisht ju kujtohet? Pas dymbedhjete vjeteve dhe ju kujtohet?
Edhe sikur pesedhjete te kishin kaluar, prape se prape do te me kujtohej shume mire, perhere do ta kujtojE njoha tamam atehere , ate dite, po po, tek priste para portes se madhe. Binte shi. Priti rreth nje ore. Pastaj une e shoqerova me çader ne shtepi..Eshte ime shoqe, zoteri, me ndjeni.

_*Statuja grash, qe sherbejne edhe si shtylla mbajtese, e te quajtura keshtu prej grave te Karias qe mbanin pesha mbi krye

perkthyer nga Dritan Çela_

----------


## WhaleRider

Dino Buzzati
*Shtatë katet*
Pas udhëtimit njëditor me tren .Xhyzepe Korte arriti në qytetin ku ndodhej spitali i njohur. Atij mëngjesi të muajit mars kishte pak temperaturë, por deshi vetë të ecte në këmbë, rrugës prej stacionit deri në spital, me një valixhe të vogël në dorë. Edhe pse sëmundja nuk ishte e natyrës së rëndë Xhyzepe Kortën e këshilluan që ti drejtohet sanatoriumit të famshëm, ku shëroheshin të sëmurit si ai. Për shërim të suksesshëm garantonte përgatitja profesionale e mjekëve  dhe shfrytëzimi racional i teknikës medicinale. Kur e shikoi nga largësia, e njohu ndërtesën ku ishte nisur ngase shumë herë e kishte parë në prospektet e reklamave fotografinë. Xhyzepe Korte fitoi një bindje sigurie. Ndërtesa shtatëkatëshe me ngjyrë të bardhë me gravura të drejta të linte përshtypjen e një hoteli. Rreth e përqark  ishte i rrethuar me drunj të lartë. Pas kontrollit të shkurtër mjekësor, Xhyzepe Korte u vendos në një dhomë gazmore në katin e shtatë. Orenditë, kolltukët, tapetat ishin të shndritshme dhe të pastra. Dritaret shikonin në metronë më të mirë të qytetit.. Mbretëronte  qetësi e madhe. Xhyzepe u shtri dhe pasi ndezi dritën te koka filloi të lexojë librin që kishte marrë me veti. Pas pak në derë u duk infermierja, e cila e pyeti se a dëshiron gjë. Xhyzepe Korte nuk kërkoi asgjë, por deshi të hynte në bisedë me infermieren e re duke kërkuar informata për rendin shtëpiak në spital. Kështu ai kuptoi karakteristikat e çuditshme të spitalit. Pacientët ishin të ndarë nëpër kate sipas natyrës së sëmundjes. 
Kati i shtat ishte për ata që ishin sëmurë lehtë. Kati i gjashtë ishte për ata që ishin sëmurë paksa më rëndë. Në katin e pestë shëroheshin ata që ishin të sëmurë më seriozisht dhe kështu me radhë prej katit në kat. Në katin e dytë vendoseshin pacientët e sëmurë rëndë. Në katin e parë ishin ata pacientë për të cilët skishte fare shpresa. Ky sistem i vetëm jepte mundësi për shërbime më të mira dhe garantonte në secilin kat atmosferë homogjene. Nga ana tjetër, shërbimi bëhej në mënyrë të përsosur dhe në mënyrë të shkallëzuar. Të sëmurit ishin të ndarë në shtatë kategori. Secili kat ishte një botë me vete, me rregulla, norma dhe tradita të veçanta. Të gjitha katet kishin nga një mjek, në punën e tyre kishte dallime minimale në forma të shërimit edhe pse drejtori i përgjithshëm i institutit kishte dhënë urdhra të njëjta për të gjithë. Pasi doli infermieria, Xhyzepe Kortës iu bë sikur i kishte kaluar temperatura, e nxori kokën në dritare të shihte panoramën qytetit dhe të shikonte katet e mëposhtme të ndërtesës. Konstrukti i ndërtesës lejonte një gjë të tillë. Xhyzepe vëmendjen e përqendroi në katin e parë. Ishte largësi e madhe dhe nuk vërejti asgjë me rëndësi. Në dritaren bri tij, Xhyzepe vërejti një njeri. Ata të dy u shikuan gjatë me simpati, po nuk dinin si ta ndërprerin qetësinë. Më në fund Xhyzepe mori guxim dhe e pyeti: Edhe ju jeni këtu qëmoti?
-O, jo,  tha  tjetri. Këtu jam qe dy muaj ... heshti për një kohë dhe pastaj pa ditur si ta vazhdoj bisedën, shtoi: Po shikoj poshtë vëllain.
- Vëllain?
- Po, tha i panjohuri. Kemi ardhur bashkë këtu, për çudi shëndeti ju keqësua dhe tash është në katin e katër.
 Në katin e katër, sqaroi njeriu, fjalët i tha me dhembje dhe trishtim, sa Xhyzepe Korte u tremb.
 Aq shumë janë të sëmurë në katin e katër? pyeti me maturi.
O, zot, tha ky tjetri ngadalë, nuk është ende në atë shkallë të rëndë, por...
 Po pyeti Korte nëse në katin e katër janë në atë shkallë të rëndë të sëmurë atëherë në çfarë gjendje janë ata në katin e parë?
 Ah, në katin e parë janë ata që e kanë vdekjen para sysh. Aty mjekët më skanë punë. Atje punojnë vetëm klerikët. Dhe po kupton ...
  Pak janë në katin e parë, e ndërpreu Xhyzepe Korte, sikur dëshironte ti thoshte bashkëfolësit, krejt dhomat poshtë janë të zbrazura.
 Ka pak tash, por në mëngjes ishin më shumë, tha i panjohuri me një buzëqeshje të lehtë.  Atje ku janë roletat e dritareve të mbyllura para pak kohësh vdiq një pacient. Nuk po vëreni se në katet tjera roletat janë të hapura ? Më falni, shtoi dhe ngadalë u tërhoq, po fryn. Shkova në shtrat. Gëzuar, gëzuar..... 
I panjohuri u fsheh dhe dritaren e mbylli me rrëmbim. Pastaj u vërejt se brenda e ndezi dritën. Xhyzepe Korte edhe më tej mbeti aty ku ishte duke shikuar roletën e mbyllur të dritareve në katin e parë. Ndjeu një lehtësim ngase ishte lart atyre dritareve të mbyllura. Brenda dritareve filluan të ndizen dritat një nga një, përveç në katin e parë, dritat të lenin mbresë se sanatoriumi është pallati i lumturisë. Vetëm në të parinë skishte dritë. 
Rezultatet pas ekzaminimit përgjithshëm mjekësorë, e këndellën Xhyzepe Kortën. Ishte i përgatitur për diagnozë më të rënd dhe nuk do të ishte i befasuar sikur ta zbritnin në katin e gjashtë. Gjendja e tij shëndetësorë ishte e mirë. Mjeku e trimëroi më fjalë të mira. Sëmundja sapo ka filluar - i tha - por, brenda dy ose tri jave do të jetë çdo gjë në rregull.
Do të thotë, mbetëm në katin e shtatë?, pyeti Xhyzepe Korte i frikësuar në atë çast. Po sigurisht! ja ktheu miqësisht duke i rënë krahëve. Po ku mendoni se do të shkoni, në katin e katërt? e pyeti duke qeshur, sikur një gjë e tillë as që mund të merrej me mend. 
Më mirë kështu , tha Korte..  e dini çka ? Kur njeri është i sëmurë mendon atë më të keqën... Xhyzepe Korte mbeti në katin e shtatë. U njoftua me pacientët tjerë gjatë pushimit të pasdrekes, me përpikëri  i përmbahej këshillave të mjekut. Këtë e bënte me qëllim ta flakte sëmundjen, por sëmundja, as nuk shërohej e as nuk keqësohej. 
Pas dhjetë ditëve te Xhyzepe Korte erdhi shefi i repartit dhe e luti miqësisht: nesër në spital vjen një grua me dy fëmijë, dy dhoma i kemi të lira, po na mungon edhe një . a kishit mundur ju z. Korte të kaloni në një dhomë tjetër ?
Korte këtë punë nuk e bëri të madhe. Për te ishte krejt një. Në dhomën tjetër mund të jetë edhe më mirë  Ndoshta edhe infermieria do të jetë edhe më e mirë dhe më e bukur.
Ju faleminderit shumë, i tha shefi duke u përkulur lehtë: Prej njeriut siç jeni ju, unë e prisja një përgjigje të këtillë. Nëse doni mund ta bëjmë lirimin e dhomës. Duhet të zbritni një kat me poshtë, vazhdoi qetësisht, në këtë kat mjerisht nuk kemi dhoma të tjera të lira. Ky ndërrim bëhet vetëm përkohësisht , u ngut pasi e vërejti Korten, që me rrëmbim u ngrit dhe ishte gati të  kundërshtojë.  Ndërrim i përkohshëm. Posa të lirohet ndonjë dhomë, kjo do të bëhet brenda dy-tri ditëve ju prapë do të ktheheni në katin e shtatë.
Më duhet të pranoj se kjo zbritje në katin e gjashte nuk më pëlqen, tha Xhyzepe. Kjo zbritje nuk ka lidhje me sëmundjen tuaj. Këtë e bëjmë për shkak të asaj gruaje me dy fëmijë. Mos tju shkojë mendja te ndonjë shkak tjetër!
Të shpresoj, tha Xhyzepe Korte, kjo sikur më paralajmëron një të keqe.
Kështu Korte kaloi në katin e gjashtë i bindur se kjo nuk ka të bëjë më keqësimin e sëmundjes së tij. Në katin e shtatë njeriu ende është në lidhje normale me bashkësinë njerëzore. Në këtë kat mund të thuhet se vazhdohet jeta normale. Ndërkaq në katin e gjashtë ishte atmosferë spitali. Mentaliteti i mjekëve, teknikëve medicinale dhe i pacientëve ishte diçka tjetër. Këtu dihej se pranoheshin të sëmurit, kuptohet jo aq rëndë. Në bisedë me pacientët, mjekët, Xhyzepe kuptoi se qëndrimi në katin e shtatë ishte shaka, për të sëmurët amatorë dhe për ata të cilët vuanin prej sëmundjeve të shpikura vetë. Kati i gjashtë ishte ai prej të cilit fillonte spitali i vërtetë.
Xhyzepe Korte  kuptoi se kthimi i tij në katin e shtatë sdo të jetë aq i lehtë. Ai e kishte të qartë se askush nuk do ti thoshte kthehu një kat ma lart, nëse ai vetë nuk e bën këtë. Pacientëve u thoshte vazhdimisht se këtu është vetëm rastësisht se këtë e ka bërë me qëllim. I ka afruar shërbim një gruaje me dy fëmijë dhe posa të lirohet dhoma ai do të kthehet lart. Ata e dëgjonin sa për ta dëgjuar dhe me dyshim duke përkulur kokën i miratonin fjalët e tija.
Bindjen e Kortës se nuk e ka vendin në katin e gjashtë e vërtetoi edhe mjeku. Ai i tha se sëmundja e tij është absolutisht e lehtë. Këtë absolutisht e përsëriti disa herë. Në fund i propozoi që ai më mirë është të mbetët në katin e gjashtë.
Nuk dua të dëgjoj më propozime të këtilla, tha i sëmuri, më thatë se ju e keni vendin në katin e shtatë, prandaj  unë dua atje të kthehem.
Skam asgjë kundër, ja ktheu mjeku, unë ju dhashë këshilla mjekësore, më mirë të them miqësore! Sëmundja e juaj është e lehtë, bile ju nuk jeni fare i sëmurë. Sipas mendimit tim te ju sëmundja sa ka filluar. Intensiteti i sëmundjes është minimal, por kemi të bëjmë me një proces destruktiv të qelizave, kjo ishte hera e parë që Xhyzepe Korte dëgjoi shprehjen proces destruktiv i qelizave  absolutisht është në fillim, ndoshta ende ska filluar. Megjithatë në të njëjtën kohë mund të përfshijë tërë organizmin. Për këtë po them që ju më mirë mund të shëroheni këtu, në katin e gjashtë, ku e keni terapinë intensive.
Një ditë mori vesh se drejtori i përgjithshëm i sanatoriumit, pas këshillimeve të gjata mori vendim për ndërrimin e ndarjeve të të sëmurëve. Shkalla e secilit pacient  të themi  kështu të zbritet për gjysmë poeni. Të themi se në secilin kat pacientët ishin të ndarë, sipas sëmundjes, në kategori (këtë ndarje e bënin mjekët e tyre, por vetëm për nevoja e brendshme, ajo më e rënda prej dy kategorive zbrit për një kat më poshtë. P.sh., gjysma e të sëmurëve të katit gjashtë, ata pak më rëndë të sëmurë, duhej të zbritnin katin e pestë, gjysma e katit të shtatë në katin e gjashtë. Ky lajm e gëzoi Xhyzepe Korten ngase me këtë ndërrim të vendeve kthimi i tij në katin e shtatë do të jetë më e lehtë.
Në lidhje me këto që mendonte  Korte e njoftoi infermieren, por përjetoi një befasi të idhët. Kuptoi se ai nuk do të mbetet në katin e gjashtë, por në katin e pestë. Shkakun nuk e diti tia thoshte infermierja. Ajo e dinte vetëm se ai bën pjesë në kategorinë e pacientëve të sëmurë  më rëndë, prandaj duhej të zbriste për një kat më poshtë. Pas kësaj befasie Korte u tërbua fare. Thërriste se po e mashtrojnë, nuk do ta përfill urdhrin për zbritje në katin pestë, do të kthehet në shtëpi se drejtoria dhe administrata smund ti ndërrojnë diagnozat si tu teket.
Derisa ai bërtiste erdhi mjeku ta qetësonte. E këshillonte Korten të qetësohej, nëse do të mos i rritej temperatura, e sqaroi se ka një mosmarrëveshje të vogël. Edhe njëherë e siguroi Xhyzepe Korte e ka vendin në katin e shtatë, por shtoi se në lidhje me këtë ka një koncepcion personal të vetin. Në realitet sëmundja e tij mund të vlerësohej, si sëmundje e shkallës së gjashtë, duke marrë parasysh vëllimin e manifestimit të sëmundjes. Ai vetë nuk mund  ta merrte me mend se Korte bën pjesë në radhën e të sëmurëve të katiti të gjashtë ( në kategorinë e të sëmurëve më rëndë). Sipas të gjitha gjasave sekretari i spitalit, i cili atij mëngjesi ka telefonuar duke pyetur për gjendjen klinike të Xhyzepe Kortës, ka gabuar ose drejtoria me qëllim ka gabuar pak. Mjeku në fund e këshilloi Kortën të mos shqetësohej, pa emocione ta pranojë zbritjen; me rëndësi është sëmundja se vendi ku do të vendosët i sëmuri. 
Sa i përket shërimit  shtoi  më tutje mjeku  Xhyzepe nuk duhet të mërzitet, mjeku në katin e poshtëm ka më shumë përvojë; ai gati në mënyrë të prerë vërtetoi se mjeshtëria e mjekut rritet sipas zbritjes së tij kah kati i parë, këtë bindje e kishte edhe drejtoria. Dhoma është komode dhe elegante. Shikimin poashtu e ka kah metroja kryesore e qytetit: vetëm prej katit të tretë panorama e qytetit nuk shihet prej drunjve të gjate.
Xhyzepe Korte, i kapluar prej temperaturës në mbrëmje i dëgjonte arsyetimet me mundim. Në fund e kuptoi se i mungon forca, dëshira që edhe më tej të protestojë në këtë zbritje të paarsyeshme. Dhe, pa protestë, lejoi ta zbresin një kat më poshtë.
Ngushëllimi i vetëm për Xhyzepe Kortën, kur u gjend në katin e pestë, ishte se sipas bindjes së mjekut dhe pacientëve tjerë  në atë kat ky ishte pacienti më lehtë i sëmurë. Në rrethin e të sëmurëve në at kat, ai shikohej si njeriu më i lumtur. Në anën tjetër e mundonte ideja e dy barrierave që ishin mes tij dhe botës normale të njerëzve. 
Pranvera sapo kishte kaluar, ajri ishte gjithnjë e më i ngrohtë, por Xhyzepe Korte nuk dëshironte si ditëve të para, të shikonte në dritare. Kjo ndjenë e frikës nga shikimi në dritare ishte e paarsyeshme. Trupin ia kaplonte një dridhje po të shikonte dritaret e katit të parë, të cilat në të shumtën e rasteve ishin të mbyllura dhe tash i kishte më afër.
I dukej se sëmundja e tij kishte stagnuar. Pas tri ditëve të qëndrimit të tij në katin e pestë, në këmbën e tij u paraqit një lloj eckemi e cila nuk shërohej. Është ky infeksion  i tha mjeku  ska lidhje me sëmundjen tuaj; kjo mund ti ndodhë edhe njeriut më të shëndoshë në botë. Për këtë arsye, që ky ekcem të shërohet, duhet rrezatim intensiv me rreze  gama. Po këtu  nuk bëhej rrezatimi? pyeti Xhyzepe Korte.
Mundet, u përgjigj mjeku me kënaqësi. Spitali ynë i ka të gjitha. Ka vetëm një problem...
Çka? tha Korte i habitur.
Problem është .... tha mjeku desha të them se instalimi aparatit për rreze  gama gjendet në katin e katër, por unë nuk të kisha këshilluar që tri herë në ditë të ngjiteni shkallëve poshtë  lart.
D.m.th. asgjë?  
Po do të ishte mirë derisa ekcema të kalojë të zbritni në katin e katërt.
Mjaft! u çjerr me dëshpërim Xhyzepe Korte. Mjaft, me këto zbritje! Edhe në vdeksha, në të katërtin nuk zbres!
Si të doni, tha qetësisht mjeku që mos ta trazonte edhe më. Por si mjek ua ndaloj të ngjiteni shkallëve poshtë e lart tri herë në ditë.
E keqja ishte se ekcema përhapej, në vend që të shërohej. Xhyzepe Korte nuk kishte rahati vazhdimisht përpëlitej në shtrat. Kështu si i tërbuar qëndroi tri ditë, më në fund u deshtë të lëshoj pe. Vetë kërkoi nga mjeku të shkojë një kat më poshtë ta bëjë rrezatimin. Poshtë Korte hetoi, me një kënaqësi të fshehtë se ai bënte përjashtim prej pacientëve tjerë. Ata ishin në gjendje shumë kritike. Asnjëri prej tyre nuk mund të lëvizte vetë. Ai vetës i lejoi komoditet të ecte në këmbë prej dhomës deri te salla për rrezatim, me këtë ecje të tij gëzoheshin dhe habiteshin infermierët dhe mjeku. Mjekut të ri i tha të gjitha rreth sëmundjes dhe zbritjes së tij speciale. Në realitet i sëmurë për katin e shtatë, ndërsa tash erdh në katin e katër. Posa ti kalojë ekcema ai do të kthehet  lart. Ai absolutisht nuk do të pranonte diç tjetër. Ai, edha sipas rregullave, mund të ishte në katin e shtatë.  
Po, po në të shatin! tha mjeku duke qeshur, i cili posa e kishte kryer kontrollin.
Ju të sëmurit përherë e teproni! Unë i pari po ju them se ju duhet të jeni të kënaqur me gjendjen që e keni; sa po shoh sëmundja te ju nuk është keqësuar. Po flisni për katin e shtatë, më falni për këto fjalë të sinqerta, kjo nuk është krejt njësoj! Ju jeni një rast, i cili nuk duhet të të shqetësoj, me këtë pajtohem. Por, megjithatë je i sëmurë!
Atëherë çka tha Xhyzepe Korte krejt i skuqur faqeve. Në cilin kat ju do të më kishit vendosur?
O, zot, kjo sështë lehtë të thuhet, ky ishte vetëm një kontroll i shkurtër, për të bërë këtë duhet së paku një javë tju përcjell.
Në rregull, nguli këmbë Korte, e dini përafërsisht.
Që ta qetësoj, mjeku u bë sikur për një çast po mendon dhe pastaj duke ulur kokën si me vetveten tha qetësisht: O, zot! Tju bëjë qejfin, mund të ishit në katin e gjashtë! Po, po, shtoi duke dashur ta bind veten.  I gjashti të përgjigjet.
Mjeku besonte se me këtë do ta kënaq të sëmurin. Ndërkaq në fytyrën e Xhyzepe Kortës, u paraqit një pamje dëshpëruese: i sëmuri e mori me mend se mjekët e kateve  të larta e kanë mashtruar: ja mjeku i ri, shihet qartazi se është më i shkathët , më i ditur dhe më i sinqertë  kjo shihet haptazi  më vendosi në jo në të shtatin , por në të pestin edhe këtë në kategorinë e dytë të katit të pestë.
Papritmas një dëshpërim e kaploi Kortën. Atë natë temperatura iu rrit. Qëndrimi në katin e katër ishte më i rehatshëm  për Xhyzepe Kortën prej se kishte ardhur në spital.. Mjeku ishte shumë simpatik, bujar dhe i kujdesshëm. Shpesh, me orë të tëra i kalonte në bisedë të përzemërt rreth gjërave të ndryshme. Xhyzepe Korte me kënaqësi bisedonte duke kërkuar tema që atij i përgjigjeshin si p.sh. jeta e përditshme e tij prej avokati dhe njeriut  që e kishte shëtitur botën. Ai shikonte ta sigurojë veten bashkësisë së njerëzve të shëndoshë, se ende është i lidhur me pune dhe ende interesohet për temat e ditës. Mundohej, por këtë nuk e bënte dot. Pa marrë parasysh biseda përfundonte rreth sëmundjes së tij.
Dëshira për përmirësim te Xhyzepe Korte u bë obsesion. Fatkeqësisht rrezet  gama, edhe pse i ndihmuan në mospërhapjen e ekcemës në lëkurë, nuk e shëruan krejtësisht. Për ditë në lidhje me këtë Xhyzepe bisedonte gjatë me mjekun duke dashur të tregohet trim, madje ironik, por këtë e bënte pa sukses.
Më thoni z. mjek, tha një ditë, si rrjedh procesi destruktiv i qelizave të mia?
Oh, çfarë fjalë të vrazhda, e qortoi mjeku si me shaka. Ku i mësuat këto? Kjo nuk është mirë, sidomos për të sëmurët! Kurrë diçka të këtillë nuk dua të dëgjoj.
Në rregull, tha Korte, po ju nuk u përgjigjët.
Oh, tash do tju përgjigjem, tha heshtazi mjeku. Procesi destruktiv i qelizave, ta përsëris edhe një shprehje tuaj të vrazhdë, në rastin tuaj është minimal, absolutisht minimal, por jam i shtrënguar ta quaj këmbëngulës.
Këmbëngulës, a do të thotë kjo se është kronik?
Mos më shtyj të të them diç që nuk e kam thënë. Unë ta kam thënë vetëm këmbëngulës. Përndryshe kështu ndodh në shumicën e rasteve. Në raste më të lehta nevojitet shërim intensiv dhe i gjatë.
Më thuani, kur do të shërohem?
Kur? Prognozat në këtë rast janë të vështira... Por, dëgjoni, shtoi pas një pauze të shkurtër, po shoh se ju vërtet paskëshit një mani të lindur për shërim. Sikur të mos kisha frikë se do tua lëndoj zemrën, e dini se çka do tju thosha?
Vetëm flisni....!
Ja do tjua sqaroj. Sikur unë do të isha sëmur nga kjo sëmundje, madje edhe në formë më të lehtë, do të vija në këtë sanatorium që është ma i miri në botë, dhe vetë kisha kërkuar prej ditës së parë të vendosëm në njërin prej kateve më të poshtme. Madje kisha kërkuar katin...
Të parinë? tha Korte, me një buzëqeshje të idhët. 
O, jo! Në të parin jo u përgjigj me ironi mjeku.Kjo gjithsesi jo por, në të tretin, madje edhe në të dytin me siguri po. Në këto reparte shërimi bëhet më mirë, këtë po jua garantoj, mjetet (veglat) medicinale janë komplete, personeli mjekësor është më i fortë. Ju me siguri e dini kush është shpirti i këtij spitali? 
A është ky profesor Dati?
Po, profesor Dati. Ai e zbuloi këtë terapi, e cila këtu përdoret, ai e ka projektuar edhe ndërtesën. Pra ky gjeni gjendet vazhdimisht në mes të katit të parë dhe të dytë. Prej këtu ai urdhëron fuqishëm dhe më autoritet. Por, po ju them se ndikimi i tij nuk shkon më larg se në  katit të tretë. Mbi katin e tretë urdhrat e tij nuk kanë forcën e duhur; zemra e spitalit është poshtë dhe poshtë duhet të jesh që të kesh tretman më të mirë.
Kjo d.m.th, tha Xhyzepe Korte me zë të dridhur, është  këshilla juaj.
Edhe diçka, vazhdoi ngadalë mjeku, në rastin tuaj duhet dhënë rëndësi ekcemës. Kjo tash është diçka e parëndësishme por, shumë e mërzitshme, më kohë mund të të sjellë kokëçarje: Ju e dini se ka rëndësi gjatë shërimit thellësia e shpirtit. Përdorimi i rrezeve -  gama pati sukses të përgjysmuar. Pse? Ndoshta kjo ka ndodhë rastësisht, por ndodhë që rrezet nuk kanë intensitet të mjaftueshëm, por, në katin e tretë  makinat për rrezatim janë më të forta. Mundësia për shërimin e ekcemës suaj është më e madhe. Prandaj kur fillon shërimi dihet se është bërë hapi më i madh. Kur të ngjiteni shkallëve lartë është zor të ktheheni prapë. Kur ju do të ndiheni mirë, asgjë smund tju pengoj të ktheheni te ne, mund edhe më lart, varet prej jush, në të pestin, të gjashtin, madje edhe në të shtatin, do të thoja... 
A besoni ju se do të shpejtohet shërimi në katin e tretë?
Oh, këtu  ska kurrfarë dyshimi. Unë ju thashë se çka do të bëja në rastin tuaj.
Këto fjalë për ditë ia thoshte Xhyzepe Kortës. Më në fund erdhi momenti kur i sëmuri i lodhur prej ekcemës, edhe përkundër dëshirës që të mos zbresë, vendosi ti dëgjojë këshillat e mjekut, të shkojë një kat më poshtë.
Në katin e tretë menjëherë vërejti se mbretëronte një hare, te mjeku dhe te motrat medicinale, edhe pse këtu të sëmurët ishin mjaft të sëmurë. Vërejti se nga dita në ditë kjo hare ishte edhe më e madhe: me kureshtje një ditë e pyeti infermieren se çështë kjo hare te personeli mjekësor.
Ah, si nuk e ditke? u përgjigj infermieria, pas tri ditëve shkojmë në pushim vjetor.
Si ashtu, shkoni në pushim vjetor?
Po, 15 ditë, kati i tretë do të mbyllet dhe krejt personeli mjekësor shkon në pushim. Në pushim vjetor shkojnë me radhë katet. 
Po të sëmurit? Me ta çbëni?
Pasi relativisht janë pak, prej dy kateve e formojmë një
Kështu i bashkoni të sëmurët e katit të tretë me ata të katit të katërt?
Jo, jo, e përmirësoi infermieria, ata të katit të tretë me të katit të dytë. Ata që janë këtu zbresin poshtë.
Zbresin poshtë? tha Xhyzepe Korte i zverdhur në fytyrë si limoni. D.m.th. më duhet të zbres në të dytin?
Po sigurisht  ska këtu asgjë? Kur të kthehemi, pas pesëmbëdhjetë ditëve, ju prapë do të vini në këtë dhomë. Sdi pse po frikoheni?
Ndërkaq Xhyzepe Korte  një shtytje e fshehur ia tërhoqi vëmendjen  një frikë e tmerrshme. Pasi nuk mundi ta ndal personelin mjekësor që të mos shkojë në pushim, u bind se terapia intensive me rreze-gama i ndihmonte  ekcema gati ishte zhdukur, prandaj nuk mori guxim qe ti kundërvihet ndërrimit të kateve. Kërkoi prej infermieres që në derën e dhomës së tij të vihet një mbishkrim me fjalët: Xhyzepe Korte përkohësisht në katin e dytë. Diçka e ngjashme skishte ndodhur kurrë në sanatorium, por mjekët nuk kundërshtuan duke marrë parasysh temperamentin nevrik të Kortës dhe pasojat e mosplotësimit të dëshirës së tij. Në realitet, duhej pritur vetëm pesëmbëdhjetë ditë, asnjë ditë më shumë. Xhyzepe Korte i numëronte ditët i shtrirë në shtrat me orë të tëra pa lëvizur, i shikonte orenditë e dhomës që nuk ishin të gëzuara si në katet sipër tij, por disi ishin me dimensione më të ngushta dhe me vija më të ashpra. Kohë pas kohe shndërrohej i tëri ne vesh, pasi i bëhej se në katin nën te (në katin e atyre që e kishin  patur) dëgjonte rënkime, cijatje dhe ofshama të thella.
Krejt kjo kuptohet, e demoralizonte. Kthjelltësia jo e mirë e mendjes sikur i ndihmonte sëmundjes. Temperatura rritej, gjendja shëndetësore edhe më tej keqësohej. Për dritare  ishte mesi i i stinës së verës dhe dritaret ishin gjithnjë të hapura  nuk shiheshin çatitë e shtëpive të qytetit, por vetëm kurora e gjelbër e drurëve që e rrethonin spitalin.
Pas shtatë ditësh, pas dreke rreth orës katërmbëdhjetë, befasisht hyri infermieri kryesor me tre të tjerë duke shtyrë karrocën. A jeni gati për ndërrimin e dhomës?  pyeti infermieri kryesor me butësi dhe dhembshuri.
Çfarë ndërrimi? pyeti Xhyzepe me mundim duke thënë fjalët: Çfarë hajgare janë prapë këto? Ata të katit të tretë nuk kthehen pas shtatë ditësh?
Çfarë kati i tretë? tha infermieri kryesor sikur nuk e kuptonte. Unë kam urdhër tju vendos në katin e parë, ja shikoni, i tregoi urdhëresën e shkruar për transferim në katin e parë, me nënshkrim të profesor Datit.
Frika dhe tërbimi i Xhyzepe Kortës shpërtheu si bombë, gërvalljet e gjata të tija dëgjoheshin në tërë repartin. Ngadalë ju lutem ngadalë, e lutën infermierët. Ka këtu edhe të sëmurë të tjerë, por kjo nuk e qetësoi të sëmurin.
Më në fund vrapoi mjeku i repartit, njeri fjalëmbël dhe i kujdesshëm. Ia sqaroi se për çka është fjala, e shikoi urdhëresën, i dëgjoi sqarimet e Kortës. Dhe pastaj ashpër iu kundërvu infermierit se këtu ka farë gabimi se ai ska dhënë urdhër të tillë, qëmoti ka mosmarrëveshje të padurueshme, se këtu fshihet diçka prej tij ... Pasi i tha të gjitha këto infermierit, iu kthye miqësisht të sëmurit dhe sinqerisht i kërkoi ndjesë.
Fatkeqësisht shtoi mjeku, profesor Dati para një dite ka shkuar në pushim të shkurtër, do të kthehet pas dy ditësh. Urdhrat e tij nuk guxojmë  të mos i përfillim, shumë po më vjen keq. Sigurisht edhe atij do të i vije keq, këtë ju garantoj, çfarë gabimi! Këtë smund ta kuptoj as unë se si ka ndodhur!
Tashmë një mjerim tronditës e kaploi Xhyzepe Kortën. Aftësia për ta kontrolluar veten krejtësisht u zhduk. Si kalama, tërësisht iu nënshtruar lemerisë. Ofshamjet e tij jehonin, ngadalë dhe trishtueshëm në tërë dhomën.
Arriti ashtu, ma atë gabimin e tij të tmerrshëm, në stacionin e fundit. Arriti në repartin e atyre që skishin fare shpresa për jetë. Arriti ai që ishte, në të vërtetë sipas shkallës së sëmundjes, këtë e vërtetonin edhe mjekët më rigoroz, se ishte për katin e gjashtë, nëse jo në katin e shtatë! Situatë qesharake thoshte Korte.
I shtrirë në shtarat, derisa pasdrekja e ngrohtë e asaj vere ngadalë zhdukej mbi qytetin e madh, ai përtej xhamave të dritares shikonte kurorën e gjelbër të drunjve dhe kishte përshtypjen se jetonte në një botë të humbur, e krijuar prej mureve të lemerishëm, e krijuar prej vdekjeve të ftohta, e krijuar prej figurave të bardha njerëzish të pa shpirt.  
Iu kujtua se edhe druri, i cili bëhej se po e shef në dritare, nuk ishte i drejtë; për këtë u bind kur vërejti se gjethet e drurit nuk lëkundeshin. Ky mendim e trazoi sa Korte e shtypi zilen, e thirri infermieren dhe e luti që tia afrojë syzat për shkurtpamësi, të cilat kur ishte shtrirë nuk i përdorte; u qetësua kur vërejti se druri megjithatë është i drejtë dhe gjethet edhe pse ngadalë prapëseprapë lëkundeshin nga era e lehtë.
Kur infermieria shkoi, kaloi një çerek ore në qetësi. Gjashtë kate, gjashtë, gjashtë mure të tmerrshme, edhe pse për shkak të gabimeve formale, tash rëndonin mbi Xhyzepe Kortën pamëshirshëm. Tash më të vërtetë duhej menduar në vitet, edhe sa vjet i duhen të ngjitet deri në skajet e kësaj gremine  shtatëkatëshe?
Po si u bë që dhoma aq papritmas mori pamje të errët? Edhe pse  ishte mesi i pasdrekes. Me forcë të fundit Xhyzepe Korte, i cili hetoi se po e paralizon një mpakje e çuditshme, shkoi orën, në karrigen bri kokës. Ishte ora tre e tridhjetë. E ktheu kokën në anën  tjetër dhe shikoi roletnet lëvizëse, nga të cilat i bëhej se po dëgjon një urdhër të fshehur  ngadalë lëshoheshin duke ia zbuluar rrugën e dritës.
*Përktheu:
Sabit Abdyli*

----------


## eris

DY SHOFERET

Kane kaluar dy vjet tashme dhe akoma e pyes veten per cfare flisnin dy shoferet e furgonit te erret ndersa transportonin mamane time te vdekur ne varrezen e larget.  Ishte nje udhetim i gjate, me shume se 300 kilometra, e megjithese autostrada ishte e zbrazet, automjeti i  vdekjes bente para ngadale. 
Ne femijet e ndiqnim me makine disa qindra metra pas e kilometrazhi vertej tek 70-75, ndoshta sepse ata furgone jane prodhuar per te ecur ngadale,  por mendoj benin keshtu se ky ishte  rregulli, sikur shpejtesia te ishte mungese respekti per te vdekurin, cabsurditet, une perkundrazi do betohesha qe nenes do ti pelqente te shkonte me 120 ne ore, shpejtesia ne mos tjeter do ta kishte genjyer qe ishte udhetimi i zakonshem i qete veror drejt shtepise sone ne Belluno.
Ishte nje dite e mrekullueshme qershori, triumi i pare i veres, fushat perreth magjepsese, qe ajo i kishte kaluar kush e di sa qindra here, por qe tani nuk mund ti shihte. 
Dhe dielli i madh ishte atje tej ne fund, ku formoheshin ato mirazhe ujore e makinat ngjanin  te varura ne ajer.
 Kilometrazhi luhatej ne 70-75, furgoni para nesh ngjante i palevizshem,  e anash kalonin te leshuara plumb  makina te cliruara e te lumtura,  burra e gra te gjithe te gjalle, edhe vajza te mrekullueshme anash djemsh ne jashteseri kabriole, me floket e shpupurisur nga era e udhetimit.  Edhe kamionet na parakalonin, edhe ata me rimorkio,  aq ngadale perparonte furgoni i varrezave e une mendoja sa e kote ishte gjithe kjo,  do kishte qene e bukur dhe e sjellshme per nenen time te vdekur te transportohej me nje supersportive te kuqe zjarr,  me gazin e shkelur ne fund,  mbi te gjitha do ishte si nje tolerim i vogel per pak jete te mirefillte, ndersa ajo e ecur  zvarritese mbi fijen e asfaltit, i ngjante aq shume nje funerali. 
Prandaj e pyesja veten per cfare po flisnin dy shoferet,  njeri i gjate 1 meter e 85,  nje lloj babaxhani me pamje te bute,  tjetri ishte i ngjeshur, i kisha diktuar ne momentin e nisjes,  sngjanin fare te pershtatshem per kete lloj pune,  nje kamion ngarkuar me hekura do qe me i pershtatshem per  ta. 
Pyesja veten per cfare po flisnin pasi ajo ishte biseda e fundit njerezore,  fjalet e fundit te jetes qe mamaja do mund te degjonte. E ata te dy jo se qene maskarenj, por ne nje rruge kaq te gjate  e monotone,  sigurisht ndjenin nevoje te flisnin; fakti qe pas shpines, ne distance te disa centimetrave shtrihej nena ime, nuk kishte pike rendesie per ta, kuptohet, me keto gjera ishin mesuar, ndryshe sdo ta benin kete lloj zanati. 
Ishin fjalet e fundit njerezore qe mund te degjonte nena ime,  sapo te arrinim ne vend do te niste sherbimi  ne kishen e varrezes, e nga ai moment tingujt e fjalet sdo ti takonin me jetes, tingujt e fjalet e pertejbotes do te degjonte me pas. 
Per cfare po flisnin? Per te nxehtin?  Per sa ore do te benin kthimin?  Per familjet e tyre? Per skuadrat e futbollit? I tregonin njeri tjetrit  restorantet me te mire anash rruges me inatin qe sndalonin dot?  Flisnin per makinat me aftesine e njerezve te zanatit?  Edhe shoferet e makinave funebre  i perkasin tek e fundit botes se  motorave e motorat i terheqin. 
Apo i hapeshin njeri tjetrit per aventura dashurie? E mban mend bjonden  ne ate barin  afer benzinates ku  ndalojme perhere te mbushim makinen, tamam ate, ike ore,tregome atehere, une se besoj.  Mu thafte gjuhe  ne te
 Ose arrinin deri aty sa te tregoni barcaleta te pista? A seshte e zakonshe  kjo per dy burra qe per ore e ore udhetojne te vetem me makine? Sese ata te dy me siguri qene te bindur se ishin vetem,  gjeja e mbyllur ne furgon pas kurrizit te tyre  as qe ekzistonte per ta, e kishin harruar komplet.  E mamaja i degjonte shakate dhe te qeshurat e tyre? Po, sigurisht qe i degjonte, e zemra e saj e lodhur  mblidhej gjithnje e me shume,  jo se mund ti perbuzte dy burrat, por ishte poshtersi qe ne boten aq shume te dashur prej saj, zerat  e fundit te ishin te tyret, e jo zerat e femijeve.
Atehere, me kujtohet, ishim gati ne Vicenca, kur me ra nder mend sa pak kisha bere per ti ndenjur afer nenes keto kohet e fundit. E ndjeva ate piken e dhimbshme ne mes te kraharorit, qe zakonisht quhet brerje ndergjegjieje. 
Ne ate moment preciz, kush e di si deri atehere nuk kishte nxjerre krye ky kujtim i dhimbshem -  nisi te me ndjeke jehona e zerit te saj, kur ne mengjes i futesha ne dhome para se te shkoja ne pune: Si je ?
Sonte fjeta plotesisht, pergjigjej ( e ve me bast me injeksione gjilpere)
-Po shkoj ne gazete! Mirupafshim!
Beja dy tre hapa ne korridor e me arrinte zeri i saj i drojtur: Dino!. Kthehesha pas. Keto do hash mengjesin?. Po. 
Edhe ne dreke do vish?
Zot i madh, sa e pafajshme, e madhe e njekohesisht e vogel ishte deshira  brenda pyetjes.  Nuk kerkonte, simpononte, pyeste sa per ta ditur. 
Por une kisha takime idiote,  kisha vajza qe sme donin vertet, as e canin koken per mua tek e fundit, por ideja te kthehesha ne tete e gjysme ne shtepine e trishte,  te helmuar nga pleqeria dhe semundja, te infektuar tashme nga vdekja, gati me neveriste, e pse sduhet patur kurajo te rrefehen keto gjera  kur jane te verteta?
Nuk e di,- pergjigjesha atehere,- do te marr ne telefon.
Dhe une e dija qe do ti thoshajo kur te telefonoja.  E ajo menjehere e kuptonte qe do ti pergjgjesha jo dhe ne ate murupafshim te sajen, kishte nje keqardhje te madhe.  Por une isha biri egoist sic dine te jene vetem femijet.
Nuk me vriste ndergjegjia per momentin,  as pendim apo skrupuj.  E ajo e kuptonte menjehere qe per dreke sdo vija. 
E mplakur, e semure, e shkaterruar madje,  e bindur q fundi po rrezohej mbi te,  mamaja do te kenaqej, per te qene me pak e trishte,  qe une te isha kthyer per dreke ne shtepi.  
Qofte edhe per te  mos thene nje fjale,  i inatosur ndofta per punet e mia, te cdo lloji.  Por ajo, nga shtrati, sepse nuk ngrihej dot nga  shtrati,  do ta dinte qe une isha matane, ne kuzhine, e kjo do ta ngushellonte. 
Une perkundrazi jo.  Une shetisja Milanon duke qeshur ore e cast me shoket, idiot, maskara qe isha, ndersa thelbi i jetes sime, mbeshtetja ime e vetme e vertete,  e vetmja krijese e afte per pergjakej per mua (  e skisha per te gjetur me nje tjeter si ajo, edhe sikur te jetoja 300 vjet),  ishte duke vdekur.   
Do ti kishin mjaftuar dy fjale para drekes, une i ulur ne divanin e vogel e ajo e shtrire ne krevat,  ndonje informacion per jeten e per punen time. E me tej, pas drekes, do me kishte lene te lire me gjithe zemer, ku dreqin te doja, sdo ti vinte keq,  perkundrazi ishte e lumtur kur gjeja rast te defreja. 
Por para se te dilja, ne erresire,  do isa futur ne dhomen e saj per nje pershendetje te fundit. E ke bere gjilperen?. Po, kete nate shpresoj vertet te fle!
Kaq pak kerkonte, kurse une as kete se beja, per egoizmin tim te shpifur,  une isha i biri e ne egoizmin tim prej djali,  refuzoja te pranoja sa shume e doja. 
E tani si pjese te fundit te botes, ja fjalet, qyfyret dhe te qeshurat e dy shofereve te panjohur, ja 
dhurata e fundit qe i bente jeta. 
E tani eshte vone, tmerresisht vone. Prej gati dy vjetesh guri eshte ulur per te mbyllur kripten e vogel te nendheshme, ku ne erresire, njeri mbi tjetrin, jane qivuret e prinderve, gjysherve, stergjysherve. Dheu i ka zene tanime te carat,  ndonje fijeze bari perpiqet te dale aty ketu. Dhe lulet, te vena ca muaj perpara ne vasken prej bakri,  as qe njihen me tani.
Jo, ato dite kur ajo ishte semure dhe e priste vdekjen, skthehen me dot  pas. Ajo hesht, nuk me qorton, me siguri do me kete falur tashme.
E prapseprape kur e mendoj, nuk gjej dot paqe me veten. Cdo dhimbje e vertete shkruhet mbi shiratat e nje lende misterioze,  para se ciles graniti eshte si gjalpe. E smjafton perjetesia per ta fshire. Pas miliarda shekujsh, vuajtja e vetmia e nenes sime, te provokuara nga une, do ekzistojne akoma. 
E une smund te ndreq dot gje, te marr fryme me shpresen mos ajo me sheh. 
Por ajo sme sheh.   Ajo vdiq dhe u shkaterrua, nuk mbijetoi, apo me mire  ska gje tjeter vec mbetjet e trupit te saj tmerresisht te turperuar nga vitet, nga e keqja,  nga dekompozimi dhe koha. 
Asgje? Tamam asgje mbetet.  Nga mamaja ime sekziston me gje? 
Kush e di.   Hera heres, sidomos pasditeve,  kur jam vetem, provoj nje ndjenje te vecante.  Sikur dicka te futej brenda meje kur para pak castesh nuk ishte,  sikur te me banonte nje esence e papercaktuar, jo e imja e megjithate  pafundesisht e imja,  e une qe sisha me vetem e cdo gjest i imi,  cdo fjale, te kishte per deshmitar nje shpirt misterioz. Te sajin! 
Por magjia zgjat pak,  nje ore, nje ore e gjysme, jo me shume. Pastaj dita fillon te me coptoje mishin, me ingranazhet e saj te thata.

----------


## fabjola kolgjin

shume e bukur. Zot çfare ndjesish me pershkruan. dino buzzati eshte i madh. kjo pjese eshte e mrekullueshme. shpesh na ndodh te ndihemi, dhe te mendojme keshtu. ka momente ne jete kur ti ndjen te te breje ndergjegja, ndjen qe nuk ke bere mjaftueshem per njeriun me te rendesishem te jetes tende. dhe vetem ne fund, atehere kur kupton se ajo nuk eshte me ti ndihesh keq, ndihesh i poshter. vetem ti mund ti jepje nje dhimbje kaq te madhe e mgja pendohesh. por ajo s'do mundet me kurre te kuptoje se sa shume ti e ke dashur sepse ti nuk ishe kurre me te ne momentet e saj te fundit. ne ditet e mia me te veshtira, ne ditet e mia me te lumtura ajo do jete gjithmone ne zemren time.

----------


## shigjeta

*Ku të gjej një vend për të parkuar?*

E ku do gjej një vend për të lënë makinën? Kam një makinë që e bleva me ulje çmimi, e mora ara disa muajsh, ende nuk ia kam marrë dorën kushediseç, kurse vendqëndrime ka rreth gjashtëqindetridhjetëekatër kategori të ndryshme, janë një labirint ku do humbisnin dhe ata që janë ustallarë në timon. Vërtetë që në çdo mur do gjesh tabela treguese, por janë me përmasa të vockla për të mos cënuar vlerën historike si i thonë, të rrugëve të lashta. Pastaj hajde e dallo ndryshimet e vogla sipas ngjyrës apo vizatimit në to?
Unë vij vërdallë duke kërkuar nëpër rrugëzat dytësore me barakën time ndërsa nga pas meje bëhen kapicë kamiona e furgona të cilët bulurijnë që tu hap rrugën. Ku është vendi? Tutje, si një mirazh liqenesh e shatërvanesh ndënë sy të një beduini të Saharës, shfaqet një anë e tërë shumë e gjatë e një goxha rruge plotësisht e lirë. Gënjim. Tamam pjesët e zbrazëta që duhet të na kënaqnin shpirtin janë më të dyshimta. Mos u lirua këtu. Vë bast që do ketë ndonjë hile. Në fakt ajo është një zonë e ndaluar ngaqë aty ngrihet pallati i rrëmujshëm i Ministrisë së Tatimeve. Ta lesh makinën aty don të thotë të hash gjoba, të ta marrin fare, të të nxjerrin telashe që kërkojnë para dhe kanë siklete, në disa raste përfundon deri edhe në burg. Mirëpo herë pas here të zë syri makina të lëna atje pa problem, janë të pakta por sidoqoftë ka. Në përgjithësi janë vetura të bëra me porosi, pjesë që mbijetojnë falë pasurive të dyshimta, janë gjatoshe dhe me turinj të poshtër. Cilët janë pronarët e tyre, apo hajdutët e tyre? Janë viktimat e kësaj jete që skanë më asgjë për të humbur, janë të dëshpëruarit që sfidojnë ligjin dhe tani slenë gur pa luajtur.
Mbahu, ja, jo larg zyrës sime, në një rrugë dytësore, shquaj një kalim të ngushtë ku ndoshta edhe mund ta nxërë breshkën time. Bëj një manovrim tërë kujdes duke u sprapsur anash një veture të stërmadhe amerikane me ngjyrë të bardhë e të kuqe, një fyerje e vërtetë për mjerimin, në timon ndodhet i zoti me trup atleti, i cili duket pwrgjumësh, por e shoh tek më kontrollon me shikim armiqësor me qepallat pak të hapura, sikur ta prekja qoftë edhe hiç me prapakolpin tim të gjorë e të ndryshkur, mburojën e tij të kromuar, të blinduar, të fuqishme, të mbushur me topa pasqyrë, ndriçuesa e lloj xhinglash kur vetëm këto do mjaftonin me mbajt me bukë për dhjetë vjet një familje të tërë.
Të them të vërtetën, makina po më jep tërë bashkëpunimin e mundshëm, zvogëlohet edhe më, hollohet, përdridhet, mban frymën, lëviz në majë të gomave. Pas shtatë përpjekjesh, qull në djersë nga tendosja e nervave, arrij më në fund të shtie kutiçkën time në hapësin e ngushtë. Jo për gjë, por një punë e përkryer. Më pas zbres nga makina, mbyll derën si fitimtar. Një punonjës shërbimi me uniformë më afrohet: Më falni, ju?. Unë çfarë?. Ai bën me shenjë për nga një tabelë mikroskopike: A dini të lexoni? Parkim i rezervuar. Vetëm për nëpunësit e Ordrek-ut. Pak metra që aty në fakt është hyrja madhështore e shoqërisë gjigante.
I nxirë në fytyrë hipi në makinë dhe me kujdes raskapitës arrij të dal që aty pa ndotur me prekjen time të pistë madhështinë e aeroplanmbajtëses amerikane. Nga qepallat pak të hapura shikimi i shoferit është therës tërë përçmim.
U bë vonë. Duhet të isha në zyrë me kohë. Tërë ankth nis ti marr rrugët një e nga një, në kërkim të një skute. Mirë që atje tutje një zonjë duket se po hipën në makinë. Ngadalësoj duke pritur që të niset për të marrë vendin. Një korr i tërbuar burish shpërthen menjëherë pas krahëve të mi. Kthej kokën pas dhe shoh fytyrën e skuqur të një kamionisti që nxjerr kokën më bret me fjalë fyese e poshtëruese dhe godet derën me grusht për ta bërë të zhurmshëm zemërimin e tij: O zot sa më urren.
Jam i detyruar të eci. Dhe pasi bëj një rrotullim të plotë rreth e qark, kthehem aty ku isha, ajo zonja nuk është më, vërtetë, mirëpo në hapësirën e lirë dikush tjetër po e fut makinën.
Përpara. Këtu qëndrimi lejohet vetëm gjysmë ore, atje vetëm në datat me numër tek (dhe sot është data 2 nëntor), atje vetëm për anëtarët e Klubit Motormatik, atje prap qëndrimi është i lejuar vetëm për makinat e pajisura me lejen Z (entet shtetërore dhe parashtetërore). Dhe nëse unë bëj sikur nuk e di si rrufe do dalë dikush me kapelë ushtarake i cili më përze nga zona e vet. Janë rojet e vendqëndrimeve: burra të bëshëm, të gjatë, me mustaqe, për çudi të pakorruptueshëm dhe tu japësh ndonjë lek nuk ka pikë kuptimi.
Durim. Tani duhet të paktën të kaloj nga zyra për të lajmëruar. Roja i portës rri gjithnjë tek hyrja, do ndalem pak dhe do i shpjegoj si është puna. Pikërisht ndërsa po frenoj përballë hyrjes, sytë më zënë një vend të lirë në anë të trotuarit të krahut tjetër. Me frikë pres timonin duke rrezikuar të më bëjë sallatë orteku i makinave, kaloj rrugën, fluturimthi vë makinën. Një mrekulli.
Qetësohem plotësisht. Deri në darkë e kam lejen të jetoj rehat, bile nga dritaria e zyrës mund ta shoh dhe kontrolloj makinëzën time. Tash më duket edhe e lezetshme, sikur buzeqesh, me sa duket gëzohet se ka dhe ajo vendin e saj në botë. Sigurisht që qe një rastësi e jashtzakonshme: tamam përballë pallatit ku punoj, mu në qendër. Kurrë sduhet të dëshpërohemi në jetë.
Kalojnë nja dy orë, përtej zhurmës së pareshtur të makinave më duket se kap një zë tërë nerva që vjen nga rruga. Me një parandjenjë të keqe dal në dritare. Oh, ma mori mendja: duhet të ishte diçka, e pata fare të lehtë. Nuk e vura re se atje ku lashë makinën, rrafsh me murin e shtëpisë, ndodhej një qepen, të cilin e kanë hapur dhe prej andej po del një kamion i vogël. Tre burra me kominoshe pune duke u çjerrë e mallkuar po e shtyjnë makinën duke e ngitur peshë me hove. Vetëm me forcën e krahëve e shkulin prej skutës së rehatshme, aq e lehtë është, dhe e shtyjnë më tutje që ti hapin rrugë kamionit. Pastaj ikin.
Kështu makina ime ngel këlliç e braktisur në rrugë, duke penguar trafikun. Menjëherë bllokohet qarkullimi dhe dy policë rrugorë ia behën dhe i shoh që po shkruajnë në blloqet e tyre.
Zbres rrëmbimthi poshtë heq andej makinën, as vetë nuk e di si arrij tu shpjegoj policëve keqkuptimin dhe të mos marr gjobë. Mirëpo ta lë aty nuk mundem. Ja përsëri, i përpirë në vorbullën që vjen rrotull dhe nuk mund të ndalet kurrë sepse ske ku të ndalësh.
Jetë është kjo? Jepi pra për në periferi ku lufta është më pak e egër dhe ku ka më shumë vend. Atje ka rrugë ku gati skalon kush, ashtu si kanë qënë rrugët në qendër kohëve të shkuara nëse është e vërtetë çfarë tregojnë të vjetërit. Por janë vende që janë larg dhe të shkretë. E për çvlen makina nëse të duhet ta lesh aq larg? Po pastaj çtë bësh sonte? Sonte do bjerë errësira dhe makinat do jenë të lodhura si ne, do ndjejnë nevojën e shtëpisë.
Mirëpo garazhet janë plot. Pronarët, deri para pak kohësh ishin njerëz të sjellshëm dhe të përulur, të cilët ne mund ti shikonim njëlloj si veten tonë, janë bërë figura shumë të rëndësishme të cilëve nuk u afrohesh dot. Është gjë e madhe nëse flet me llogaritarët e tyre, apo me sekretarët apo me ndihmësit e tjerë, por edhe këta nuk janë më djaloshat që të shërbenin njëherë e një kohë. Nuk të buzëqeshin më, dëgjojnë rëndë rëndë lutjet tona qaramane. Po a e dini? të përgjigjen se kemi nja njëzet e ca prenotime? Përpara jush, gjithësesi, e ka rradhën inxhinier Zolito, presidenti i FLAM-it, është profesori Syphoneta, konti El Motero, baronesha Spiki. Janë të gjithë emra të rëndësishëm, miliarderësh dhe të fuqishëm, kirurgë të dëgjuar, latifondistë, këngëtarë të famshëm, që mi thonë për të më trembur. Jo vetëm, por edhe kur nuk ma thonë, makinat e vjetra dhe shkatarraqe si kjo imja nuk i mirëpresin: dëmtohet nami mirë i firmës. Nuk keni vënë re ngërdheshjet me pështirë të rojeve te dera kur mbërrin në Grand Hotel ndonjë veturë e lodhur.
Hajde pra, tutje lagjeve të periferisë nëpër fusha e korije edhe më larg, mbaj të shtypur deri në fund gazin e makinës me tërbim. Hapësirat bëhen gjithnjë e më të gjera dhe madhështore. Ja dhe kallamishtet. Ja dhe fillim i savanës, pastaj shkretëtira aty ku rruga humbet në pafundësinë e njëtratshme të rërërave.
Alt, më në fund. Shoh përreth, nuk më kap syri kërkënd, asnjë shtëpi as edhe një shenjë jete. Më në fund vetëm. Dhe heshtja.
Fik motorrin, zbres, mbyll derën. Lamtumirë i them  ishe një makinëz e zonja, është e vërtetë, fundja të kam dashur. Më fal në po të braktis këtu, por sikur të të lija në një rrugë të banuar, herët a vonë do vinin të më kërkonin me një mal më gjoba. Dhe ti je e vjetër dhe e shëmtuar, më fal për sinqeritetin, tash askush nuk do të të donte.
Ajo nuk përgjigjet. Unë më këmbë nis të eci dhe mendoj: Çfarë do bëjë këtë natë? Do të vijnë hienat? Do ta shqyejnë?
Është gati mbrëmje. Unë humba një ditë pune. Ndoshta më pret pushimi nga puna, nuk kam më takat. E megjithatë jam i lirë, më në fund i lirë!
Eci duke u hedhur, çuditërisht gjymtyrët i ndjej të lehta, gati po kërcej. Urrah! Kthej kokën prapa, makina është atje në fund, e vockël, një buburrec i përgjumur në prehërin e zhveshur të shkretëtirës.
Mirëpo atje tutje del një burrë. Është i gjatë me mustaqe, nëse smë bëjnë sytë, mban një kapele ushtarake. Ma bën me shenjë dhe gërthet, gërthet.
Oh jo, boll. Unë eci me hapa të vegjël, unë vrapoj, vrapoj me trokth mbi këmbët e mia të moshuara, ndjehem pupël.
Çjerrjet e rojes së mallkuar humbasin pak e nga pak prapa meje.

Përktheu: Ela Vasi

----------


## Kavir

I madh!......

----------


## BOKE

*Kryeveprat e Dino Buzzatit për herë të parë në shqip*

E para përmbledhje e plotë e shkrimtarit italian përfshin romanet “Një dashuri” dhe “Shkretëtira e Tartarëve”, të sjella në shqip nga përkthyesi i njohur Dritan Çela dhe 60 tregime të përkthyera nga Hasan Bregu, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave ishte e panjohur më parë për lexuesin shqiptar. Vetë Buzzati është kujdesur për përmbledhjen e këtyre tregimeve. Dino Buzzati me më të mirat e krijimtarisë së tij vjen në një opus letrar. “Kryeveprat” është titulluar përmbledhja e plotë, botuar shqip nga “Ombra GVG”. E para përmbledhje e plotë përfshin romanet “Një dashuri” dhe “Shkretëtira e Tartarëve”, të sjella në shqip nga përkthyesi i njohur Dritan Çela, si dhe 60 tregime të përkthyera nga Hasan Bregu, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave ishte e panjohur më parë për lexuesin shqiptar. “Kryeveprat” e Buzzati-t në shqip është botimi identik që “Mondadori” ka ofruar për lexuesin italian. Ky botim është në vazhdën e përmbledhjeve në serinë e klasikëve modernë të “Ombra GVG”. “Shkrimtari i njohur Zija Çela, njëkohësisht edhe babai i përkthyesit të përfshirë në këtë vepër, në një bisedë që kemi bërë, ka thënë se njerëzve u bëhen monumente pas vdekjes, ndërsa shkrimtarëve u bëhen monumente me libra. Korpusi i plotë që sapo kemi hedhur në treg është një homazh ndaj veprës së Buzzati-t, ndaj letërsisë italiane dhe pse jo edhe ndaj asaj letërsie që asnjëherë nuk vdes. Opusi i Buzzati-t vjen në një përmbledhje serioze, shërbimin ndaj së cilës jemi munduar ta bëjmë sa më kompleks”, shprehet Gëzim Tafa. Kjo vepër prej 1100 faqesh është e shoqëruar me një jetëshkrim dhe një bibliografi të plotë të Buzzati-t. Tregimet përbëjnë një pjesë të rëndësishme të këtij korpusi. Ndonëse më parë disa prej tregimeve janë përkthyer pjesërisht nga autorë të ndryshëm në kohë të ndryshme, kjo vepër në 60 tregime është më e plota në tipologjinë e vet, për faktin se vetë Buzzati është kujdesur për përmbledhjen e këtyre tregimeve. Sipas Tafës, korpuse të tilla janë të mirëpritura nga lexuesi shqiptar. “Lexuesi është i ndjeshëm ndaj letërsisë serioze. Botimi sapo është hedhur në treg dhe konstatojmë se është pritur pozitivisht. Dua të them që pavarësisht se Buzzati mbush 40 vjet që është larguar nga kjo jetë, krijimtaria dhe vepra e tij mbeten po kaq moderne, kaq serioze sa në kohën kur ai është botuar për herë të parë”. Bota që ofron Dino Buzzati është një botë magjike, e mistershme, mjaft tërheqëse për lexuesin, i cili mbërrin deri në fund të leximit me frymën pezull, në pritje për të njohur të vërtetën e vetme që kthen në anën tjetër të gjitha ato që deri në ato momente dukeshin të vërteta. E kjo ndodh në mënyrë të veçantë në tregimet e tij, që frymëzohen nga episode prej së përditshmes, e prej së cilës më në fund subjekti merr jetë.

27 Shtator 2010 

Albania

----------


## shigjeta

*Shtrëngatë mbi lumë*

Kallamat e ujit, barishtet buzë bregut, kaçubat e vogla prej shelgu si dhe pemët e larta, panë asaj të diele shtatori një zotëri plak, të veshur krejt në të bardha. 
Shumë e shumë vite më parë, - vetëm trungjet më të moçëm e mbanin pakëz mend, - një i panjohur nisi të peshkonte aty në atë kthesën e vetmuar të lumit, ku ujërat rrjedhin më të qeta. 
Ai vinte të kremteve, kur bënte mot i mirë. 
Një ditë ai nuk erdhi vetëm: bashkë me të ishte një fëmijë, që dëfrente korijeve dhe kishte një zë të ëmbël. Vitet kaluan si pa u ndierë. Zotëria plakej e thyhej gjithnjë, ndërsa fëmija rritej e lulëzonte. Më në fund, një ditë pranvere, zotëria plak s u pa më. Erdhi ai djaloshi, i cili nisi të peshkonte fillikat. 
Pastaj koha bëri punën e vet, - ikte e ndryshonte. Djaloshi, që me sa dukej nuk harronte të vinte, e humbi atë zërin e ëmbël, sepse edhe ai filloi të plakej e të gërmuqej. Një ditë edhe ai erdhi vetë i dytë. 
Kjo është një rrëfenjë që ska të sosur, pas së cilës tërë pylli linte kokën. Fëmija i dytë u rrit, mirëpo babait të tij as që ia pamë më sytë. Më vonë kjo ngjarje u bë lëmsh në kujtesën e pemëve. Ka disa vite që peshkatarët ndodhen përsëri aty. Muajin e kaluar, bashkë me zotërinë e veshur në të bardha, erdhi edhe fëmija, që u ul me kallam në dorë e nisi të peshkonte. Pemët hidhnin vështrimin, të lumtura. Mezi prisnin që të vinin ata, mes asaj vetmie në lumë. Sa të qetë ndiheshin kur i shihnin që peshkonin! Ato dëgjonin si fliste fëmija dhe zëri i tij i hollë, që kumbonte nëpër gjethe, u bënte çudi. Teksa i shikonin ashtu të palëvizur, ulur buzë bregut e të heshtur si vetë lumi, kënaqeshin, ndërsa lart në qiell kalonin retë. 
Një mizë tregoi se baba e bir i ngrysnin ditët në një shtëpi të madhe, rrëzë shpatit këtu afër. Mirëpo pylli se dinte cilët ishin ata. Dinte vetëm se ngjarjet kanë rrugën e vet dhe se herët a vonë zotëria sigurisht që sdo të kthehej më, kësisoj djaloshit do ti duhej të vinte vetëm. 
*** 
Edhe sot, në të njëjtën orë, u dëgjua një fëshfërimë gjethesh dhe zhurmë hapash, që sa vinin e afroheshin. Po si për çudi zotëria u shfaq i vetëm, ashtu pakëz i kërrusur, i dobët e i rraskapitur. Pas pak mori për nga kasollja e vogël, e mbuluar përgjysmë me degët e pemëve, ku ruheshin takëmet e peshkimit. Kësaj here u vonua ca, duke kërkuar nëpër rrangullat e vjetra, në atë shtëpi të heshtur. 
Tashmë çdo gjë ishte e qetë. Edhe kambana e kishës aty pranë i kishte pushuar tingujt. Peshkatari hoqi xhaketën. Me kallam në dorë e me fijen në ujë, i ulur rrëzë një plepi, dukej si një vulë e bardhë mes atij gjelbërimi. Në qiell u duken dy re të mëdha. Njëra ngjante me turirin e një qeni, ndërsa tjetra kishte formën e shishes. 
Pylli u shqetësua, ngaqë fëmija spo dukej. Bimët e ujit lëviznin ngaherë enkas, për të trembur peshqit e për tia çuar sa më afër peshkatarit tonë të vogël. Ai përqendrohet, ndonëse fillikat, me fytyrën të zbehur e qejfprishur. Po edhe sikur peshqit të mos vinin, zotërisë as që di ti hynte në sy. Me kallam në dorë vështronte rreth e rrotull, si me përtesë. 
Kallamat në breg të lumit tani kanë punë me një trung të madh. Trungu ishte përzierë me barishtet dhe gjeti rastin të rrëfente një ngjarje. Dikur, ia nisi ai, - shërbeja si këmbë ure, po pastaj u lodha nga pesha dhe e shemba çkisha mbi shpinë. 
Kallamat janë bërë vesh e dëgjojnë, mirëpo seç thonë njëra me tjetrën, duke shpërndarë përreth një çuçurimë, që merr lëndinën mbarë, gjer te majat e pemëve, dhe që më pas tretet bashkë me erën. 
Peshkatari ngriti kokën, vështroi rrotull, a thua se edhe ai kishte dëgjuar diçka. Nga kasollja aty afër u dëgjuan nja dy-tre goditje të thata, me prejardhje të pakuptimtë. Një mizë e madhe kishte mbetur e mbyllur aty. Qe hutuar për një çast dhe tani sillet më kot nëpër dhomë. I duhet të ndalte shpesh fluturimin e të mbante vesh. Shoqet e saj kushedi për ku do ta kenë mbajtur frymën. Disi i çuditshëm ky ajër i rëndë! 
Por miza nuk e kuptonte që tani trokiti vjeshta, prandaj përplasej sa andej-këtej. Dëgjohen pas xhamave goditje të lehta të trupit të dhjamur. Më në fund e kuptoi që qe e kotë, mbasi mizat e tjera kishin ikur. Përmes xhamave dukej një re, që paralajmëronte shtrëngatën. 

*** 

Zotëria ndezi një cigare. Nganjëherë ngrihej prej degëve një valë e kaltër tymi. Fëmija nuk po duket tani, sepse pasditja do shumë kohë të vijë. Më në fund, pas përpjekjesh të mëdha, miza arriti të dilte nga kasollja. Ndërkohë dielli qe strukur prapa reve. Pak më parë era largoi nga kallamat trungun, duke e shtyrë përpara, mes ujërave që rridhnin pa pengesë. Këtu ngjarja u ndërpre papritur, sdihet pse. Trungu u largua sikur të ishte i dënuar që udhëtonte drejt detit. Filloi shtrëngata, po ku pyeste peshkatari! Rrinte i palëvizur, me shpinën mbështetur pas një trungu peme. Prej bishtit të cigares së hedhur dilte një fijëz tymi, të cilën e thyente era. 
Retë erdhën e u nxinë dhe sakaq filluan pikat e para të shiut. Aty-këtu, mbi sipërfaqen e ujit, formohen disa rrathë të përsosur, që zgjerohen dora-dorës. Brenda në kasolle goditjet përsëriten më me ngulm, në një mënyrë të pashpjegueshme. Vallë pse zotëria nuk ngrihet të ikë? Një pikë shiu ra mu në bishtin e cigares së ndezur. U dëgjua një cijatje e lehtë dhe cigarja u shua. 
Nga një mazgallë në mur, andej nga ana e perëndimit, vërshonte një dritë e ftohtë, e bardhë. Era përplasej pas pemëve dhe lëshonte një zë të përvajshëm, madje ajo tundte edhe xhaketën e bardhë, që zotëria e kishte varur në një gëthep. Pemët e larta, kaçubat prej shelgjesh, barishtet në breg dhe bimët e tjera të ujit i thirrën mendjes. Dukej sikur peshkatari po flinte, ndonëse gjëmimet binin që përtej horizontit. Koka i përkulet pak përpara, ndërsa mjekra i mbështetet lehtë në kraharor. 
Barishtet e mbuluara nga uji fillojnë të dridhen, për të trembur peshqit e për tia afruar peshkatarit, siç bënin përherë. Por kallami, i pambajtur, ulet lehtë-lehtë. Maja e tij prek ujin. Vala e qetë, teksa përplaset pas saj, formon një kreshtë që mezi duket. 

_*Përktheu nga origjinali: 
Robert ANASTASI
Gazeta Shqiptare_

----------


## Askusho

*ANKTHI I LLAHTARSHËM I RHO
**
Përktheu: Arben Idrizi*


Ankthi i nënave. për shkak se nënat e fëmijëve ishin të gjitha aty përreth, në pamundësi për të intervenuar, kërcënimi ishte shumë më perfid. në rast se i luajturi mendsh do të kishte vepruar sipas premtimeve, ato do të kishin asistuar, mund të thuhet, në masakrimin e krijesave të tyre. zot ta imagjinosh një situatë më shpirtkëputëse. sall në disa tragjedi klasike, që në të vërtetë prekun të pabesueshmën, ndoshta mund të gjendet ndonjë fjalë krahasimi.

Përnjëmend në kujtesën e njeriut ska pasur dramë kaq impresionuese, të çuditshme, të egër, romansore, të themi pra të pabesueshme si kjo e djeshit, në Terrazzano. Po qe se një subjektivist, i pajisur me fantazi të marrë, do tia kishte propozuar një producenti, për film, një ngjarje të tillë, sigurisht se do të merrte përgjegjën: Asgjë e hairit. Po e zmadhoni. Absolutisht tepër e pabesueshme.
Në të vërtetë, në krimin e shëmtuar të djeshit, ka një bollëk të atillë, një larmi të atillë, një përqëndrim të atillë elementesh dramatike dhe patetike, sa që reagimi i parë i atij që e ka marrë lajmin e parë ka qenë reagim mosbesimi: Merre me mend. E pamundshme. Zmadhimet e zakonshme të kronistëve. Ama ai që e ka zmadhuar dje ka qenë realiteti, që edhe një herë, në mënyrë të bujshme, e ka kapërcyer fantazinë njerëzore. Sikur shprehja të mund të mos tingëllonte mosrespektuese dhe mbi të gjitha po të mos ishte kobi i një familjeje  familja e punëtorit guximtar i djegur derisa përpiqej të arrinte dritarën djallëzore  do të mund të thuhej se kronika kurrë ska regjistruar një histori të zezë kaq të përsosur.
Kurrë sjanë parë, të gërshetuar në vuajtje ankthi dhe në kohë aq të shkurtër motive aq të shumta dhe të një fuqie aq të madhe.
Viktimat. Instrumenti i kërcënimit nuk do të mund të zgjedhej nga i çmenduri me arsye më të pashpirt: nja njëqind fëmijë.
Vetë fakti se qenë vënë në lojë jetërat e shumë të pafajshmëve, absolutisht të paaftë që të mbrohen, e ka ngritur klimën në ankthin më të llahtarshëm që mund të merret me mend. Në marrëzinë e tij shndritshme, Santato i ka rënë në të bukur mirë. Mendimi i rrëmbimeve të fëmijëve në Amerikë i ishte ngulitur në mendje.
Është aq e vërtetë sa që ka thënë: Kujtojeni rastin që ka qenë në Amerikë...
Ne nuk e kemi një fëmijë të vetëm po i kemi një qind dhe jemi të vendosur ti vrasim që të gjithë. Në këtë shumëfishim namkeq qëndron tmerri më i madh i planit kriminal.
Teatraliteti. Ngjarja deliktuoze nuk është zhvilluar, siç ndodh zakonisht, tinëz, në terr, larg nga sytë e huaj, po bash në publik, në qiell të hapur, me pjesëmarrjen e turmës dhe autoriteteve, me anë të një bisede të gjatë e të arsyeshme, ku vajtimeve, psherëtimave, qortimeve iu përgjegjej me ftoftësi demoniake një qenie e akullt, thumbues e i paparashikueshëm, një njeri që marrëzia e kishte shndërruar në përbindësh të padeshifrueshëm, syrgjynosur në humnerën e mistershme të çmendurisë, të zotin për ligësitë më të tërbuara. E përballë tij ndërroheshin me radhë, në një rritje ankthi dhe terrori, personazhet e botës së arsyeshme, që përballë kësaj enigme të frikshme skishin tjetër armë, tekembramja, veçse shpresen te Zoti. Herë pas here e rrenin veten se flakët përgjëruese do ta preknin pjesën ende të pa qelbur të atij truri të çoroditur, apo të paktën, në ndonjë mënyrë të mistershme, do ta preknin zemrën e tij. Çdo herë përgjegjej, i fortë dhe i prerë, ai zë i mallkuar.
Pasiguria e shpirtrave. Ai që ka qenë i pranishëm në skenën e gjatë  e ishin funksionarë e gazetarë që për motive pune kishin njohur tragjedi të tmerrshme të panumërta  betohet se rezistenca e nervave dhe zemrës kurrë si është nënshtruar një prove të tillë. Nga një çast në tjetrin qetësia e jashtme e të çmendurit mund të thyhej dhe të shpërthente pa fre. Në çdo fjalë të re, në çdo ndërhyrje të re ishte për tu frikësuar se marrëzia do të shpërthente me tërbim përgjakës. E skishte motive të arsyeshme për të llogaritur se ankthi do të merrte fund. Po qe se nuk do të kishte ndërhyrë një akt pothuajse çmendurak force, edhe sa kohë do të kishte mbetur e varur pezull në një fije jeta e një qind fëmijëve? Kërcënimet e të marrit ishin të tilla sa që me sa duket ishte e pamundur ti mohohet çfarëdo që të kërkonte. Në mënyrë teorike, të dy vëllezërit Santato, e kishin krahun e nxehtë. Kush do të guxonte tju kundërvihet nëse një reagim i vockël i tyre tërbimi nënkuptonte masakrimin e fëmijëve?
Stili kinematografik. Në të ngjarjen, e vetë deklaratat e Arturo Santato e konfirmojnë, ndjehet mimetizmi. I vetëdijshëm a jo, protagonisti i shajnuar me sa duket i ka imituar modelet e markës moderne të ofruara nga letërsia dhe nga filmat policor. A dëshirohet me këtë ti hedhet faji librave policor apo kinemasë? Do të ishte, të paktën, e padjallëzuar. Ai që shkruan histori aventurash apo prodhon filma, pa dyshim se nuk mund të merret me të çmendurit. Ama është e sigurtë se e tërë arkitektura e makinacioneve të fëlliqta është e prekur nga tendenca të tilla imituese.
Heroizmi. Për ta bërë dramën edhe më të ndjeshme dhe për ta përfunduar, për fat, me një bilanc pafundësisht më pak të kobshëm se sa që druhej, qe trimëria e një gruaje. Veprimi i mësueses Paola Del Carradore që guxoi ta çarmatoste e pastaj ta rrëzonte njërin nga dy banditët, duke e shkaktuar zgjidhjen e papritur, e ngriste përnjëmend në kuotën më të lartë fuqinë patetike të rastit. Të gjesh freski, mendjemprehtësi, guximin për tu përballur me të çmendurin, pas gjithë atij ankthi dhe pikërisht në çastin më të volitshëm, pa dyshim është shenjë e një force shpirtërore dhe e një bujarie pakundshoqe, të denja për admirimin më të lartë. Dhe hiq më pak fisnik vrulli i punëtorit Sante Zennaro që për ti liruar fëmijët e ka sfiduar dhe gjetur vdekjen. Në kronikën e Terrazzanos ka edhe motive paradoksale të satirës së zakonshme.
I krisuri Arturo Santato, natyrisht si i marrë dhe në kufi të egërsimit grotesk, i ka mishëruar ethët e famës dhe reklamës që në atë kohë dukej e varur në ajër. Më shumë se 200 milionë italianë, ai dukej i etur për tu adhuruar, para ekraneve televizive.
Këmbëngulja me të cilën i kërkonte gazetarët, fotografët, radioreporterët është shumë domethënëse. Sdo të ishte çudi po qe se do të kërkonte, mes aq shumë gjërash, të merr pjesë sonte në Lëre ose dyfishoje?. Për ta fituar një trohë nam ishte i gatshëm ti masakronte qindra fëmijë. Ta themi të vërtetën:në përpjestime të vogla, sa e sa tjerë e tjera i përngjajnë.
Në fund, sduhet harruar në tërë këtë tragjedi një personazh dje sështë parë, ngase ishte shumë larg, por jo i dorës së dytë shkaku i kësaj: mjeku i Aversas që, qëllimisht, e kishte liruar Arturo Santaton nga çmendia kriminale: shkaku i parë i pavullnetshëm i tërë kësaj që ka ndhodhur.
Ne skemi fije dyshimi se ai e ka marrë këtë vendim me vetëdije të plotë, pasi që e ka nënshtruar të riun ndaj provimeve më të përpikta. Megjithatë, lajmi duhet të ketë qenë për të një goditje e tmerrshme. Gjithçka, sipas këshillimeve klinike, e autorizonte ta linte të lirë Santaton. Epo! Ta imagjinojmë, mbyllur në studion e tij, tek i konsulton në ethe njërin pas tjetrit tekstet plot dituri të doktrinës së tij, duke kërkuar, nuk e din as ai vetë, ndonjë inkurajim apo zbulimin e ndonjë gabimi. Ama librat smund ti thonë asgjë. As ai smund ta parashihte. Nuk ka shkencë që mjafton për humnerat e zeza të shpirtit njerëzor.

----------


## Askusho

_Dritani u nda nga jeta më 4 mars 2006. Le të jetë ky shënim i shkurtër një nderim modest që mund të bëj për këtë djalë të talentuar të cilin e humbi miku im Zijai, por edhe shqipërimi shqiptar. Këtu po sjell të perkthyer mjeshtërisht prej tij dy fragmente nga romanet e Dino Buxatit.
_

Në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, i është dhënë lamtumira e fundit (dy vjet më parë), përkthyesit të ri Dritan Çela, i cili u nda nga jeta pas një sëmundjeje të gjatë në një spital të Parmës. Optimisti i përjetshëm, i veshur me një modesti të pafjalë nën petkun e vetmitarit, nuk do të jetë më mes miqve të tij. I veçantë në atë që ishte dhe sqimatar në atë që donte të sillte, jo më kot, Çela arriti të ishte ndryshe dhe shumë i pëlqyer. I vendosur larg atdheut, në Itali, ai megjithatë diti të ishte pranë familjes, të afërmve, miqve dhe vendit të tij gjithmonë duke shqipëruar apo duke çuar copëza Shqipërie magjishëm në botë. Përkthyesi 36 vjeçar solli në gjuhën shqipe përmes shqipërimeve mjeshtërore, dy nga shkrimtarët më të mëdhenj të letërsisë italiane të shekullit XX, Dino Buxatin me vëllimin Kolombreja" apo kryeveprën e tij, "Shkretëtira e tartarëve, krahas Buxatit, si  dhe vepra të Italo Kalvinos, si "Komikat kozmike", apo shkrimtaren italiane Suzana Tamaro, dramaturgun dhe novelistin Luixhi Pirandelo, shkrimtarin bashkëkohor Alessandro Barico. Me Dino Buxatin dhe Italo Kalvinon, Dritan Çela u bë përkthyesi mjeshtëror, aq sa vepra në shqip e tyre, identifikohet me emrin e tij. Bashkë me babanë, shkrimtarin e mirënjohur Zija Çela, Dritani ka lënë një dyzinë përkthimesh mjeshtërore nga proza e shkurtër. 

*Fragment nga romani Shkretëtira e Tartarëve i DINO BUXATIT*

*Endrra.*

...Pothuajse dy vjet më pas Xhovani Drogo po flinte një natë në dhomën e tij të Fortesës. Kishin kaluar njëzetë e dy muaj, pa sjellur asgjë te re dhe ai kishte ndenjur në vend duke pritur, a thua që jeta duhet të kishte për të një zemërbutësi të veçantë! Megjithatë njëzetë e dy muaj janë të gjatë dhe në rrjedhën e tyre mund të ndodhin plot gjëra: del koha që të krijohen familje të reja, të lindin fëmijë e të fillojnë edhe të flasin, që një shtëpi e madhe të ngrihet aty, ku më parë kishte vetëm livadhe; që një grua e bukur të plaket e askush të mos e dëshiroj më, që një sëmundje, edhe nga ato më të gjatat, të përgatitet (e ndërkohë njeriu vazhdon të jetojë i shkujdesur), ta tresë dalëngadalë trupin, të tërhiqet përkohësisht për të lënë përshtypjen e shërimit, të turret sërish më me vrull duke gllabëruar shpresën e fundit, mbetet ende kohë që i vdekuri të varroset e të harrohet, që i biri të jetë sërish në gjendje të qesh, e që në mbrëmje t'i çojë mikeshat në shëtitore, përgjatë kangjellave të varrezave.
Jeta e Drogos, përkundrazi, sikur qe ndalur. E njëjta ditë, po me ato gjëra, ishte përsëritur me qindra herë, pa bërë një hap përpara. Lumi i kohës kalonte përmbi Fortesë, plasariste muret, merrte teposhtë pluhur e copa gurësh, lëmonte shkallët e zinxhirët, por sipër Drogos kalonte më kot, ende nuk kishte mundur të përqethte gjatë arratisjes se vet.
Edhe kjo natë do të kishte qenë njëlloj, nëse Drogo nuk do të kishte parë një ëndërr... Ishte bërë sërish fëmijë e rrinte natën në parvazin e dritares. Përtej në një pjesë të futur thellë të shtëpisë, shihte fasadën e një pallati luksoz të ndriçuar nga hëna. Drogos fëmijë i kishte tërhequr vëmendjen një dritare gjatoshe dhe e lartë, e rrethuar nga një kornize mermeri. Hëna duke hyrë përmes xhamave, binte në një tryezë, të mbuluar me një mësallë të thurur dhe mbi të kishte një vazo dhe disa statuja të fildishta. Këto pak objekte të dukshme, të shtynin që të përfytyroje, që mbrapa errësirës, fshiheshin intimitetet e një salloni të madh.
- Ç`gëzim, - tha me vete Drogo, - të mundje të jetoje në ato sallone, të sorollateshe me orë të tëra duke zbuluar thesare të reja.
Ndërmjet dritares ku po rrinte dhe pallatit të mrekullueshëm, kishin filluar të faniteshin disa fantazma të brishta, të ngjashme ndoshta me disa shtojzovalle, që tërhiqnin pas vetes bishta të gjatë prej tyli e që llamburisnin në dritaren e hënës. Prania e disa krijesave të tilla që as në botën reale, kurrë nuk i kishte parë, nuk e çudisnin aspak Xhovanin. Këto qenie misterioze kalamendeshin në ajër në shtjella të lehta duke cikur gjithë kohën dritaren gjatoshe...
Ashtu fluide siç ishin, ngjanin si pjesë përbërëse e pallatit misterioz, por që s'po ia varnin fare Drogos, duke mos iu afruar shtëpisë së tij, ia sëmboi sedrën. Pra dhe shtojzovallet i kërkon nga fëmijët e zakonshëm, për t'u kujdesur vetëm për fatlumët, qe nuk ua hedhin fare sytë, por flenë shpërfillës në balldakinën e mëndafshtë.
Pst, Pst - ia bëri Drogoja disa herë me droje, për t'ua tërhequr vëmendjen fantazmave, por duke e ditur fare mirë se ishte diçka e kotë. Dhe s'u gabua, asnjëra s'e dëgjoi, asnjëra nuk iu afrua parvazit të dritares së tij
Atë çast njëra prej këtyre krijesave magjike u kap me njëfarë krahu pas skajit të dritares përkundruall dhe trokiti në xham me takt, si për të thirrur dikë...

*Fragment nga romani "NJË DASHURI" i DINO BUXATIT*

...Një gjë aq e thjeshtë. Një shaka. Edhe vajza yll të bukura e të mrekullueshme që, kur shkojnë udhës, edhe muret bëjnë sy për ti parë. Mjaft të dish si të veprosh. Ai nuk ka ditur kurrë. Veç një fjalë tu thotë ai, ato duken të mërzitura, vetë vështrimet e tij u japin bezdi, menjëherë, porsa ai ua ngul sytë, kthejnë kryet nga ana tjetër, përherë ashtu. Sidomos ato që i pëlqenin më shumë. Ca të tjera ndoshta ishin të sjellshme, tregoheshin të gatshme. Asnjëherë gratë që atij i pëlqenin më shumë. Asnjëherë vashëzat fodulle me fytyrëz të vrenjtur, laviret garipe, çapkënet autoritare të periferisë, vogëlushet e djallëzuara e të përgjumura me sy tinzarë e epshorë. I shihte me të tjerët, përkrahu me të tjerët, në makinë me të tjerët dhe nëse ai ua ngulte sytë, të bezdisura kthenin kokën nga ana tjetër, përherë ashtu. Dhe me çburra ishin? Ca miliarderë, ca artistë filmash, ca Apollonë? Jo. Makar ishin ca rrapashytë dosido, pa plaçkë e laçkë, o me plëndës, o analfabetë, që veç për futboll
 dinin të flisnin, ca vulgarë e madje shëmtaraqë, por me çduket kishin marifetin e duhur, dinin dy-tri budallallëqet që u pëlqejnë grave dhe tek e mendonte, e zinte një tërbim, një maraz, një keqardhje tashmë pa vrer! E tani edhe të dinte të vepronte, ishte tepër vonë.
Duke vështruar burrat e moshës së tij  vetëm tash e kupton  gjithnjë i lind pyetja: me kë do të bëjnë dashuri? Nga aluzionet, nga siguria në vetvete, nga përçmimi i heshtur për vajzat mendjelehta duhej të kishin një mori rastesh të mrekullueshme. I bënte përshtypje sidomos fakti se më të shumtët, me ta shtënë në dorë një grua të lakmueshme, menjëherë e konsideronin si një pré, jo më një krijesë të barabartë me ta, me një botë interesash, dëshirash e shqetësimesh të rëndësishme si e tyrja, por vetëm si trup që duhej shijuar, e quanin thuajse si detyrim për to që të pranonin dhe habiteshin, si për një tekë të palejueshme, nëse ajo kundërshtonte. Pikërisht kjo bindje u jepte burrave një forcë tejet të madhe, prej së cilës ia dilnin mbanë me shpengim të mahnitshëm. Dhe çuditej ndoshta akoma më shumë ai, që për gjithë jetën kishte hasur përherë shpërfillje, dhe ato pak herë që kishte guxuar, ishte ndeshur në një mur përbuzës, çuditej se si me të tjerët, të njëjtat gra, i lejonin kësaj
 kaste më të ulët ti konsideronin pra si objekte mishtore dhe ti linin ti shijonin për një a dy orë, çuditej se si ishin të kënaqura e krenare që u vardiseshin, megjithëse e dinin fort mirë që me një mujshi të pabarabartë, të kurajuar nga një traditë e lashtë, me të mbaruar qejfin, burri do ti përçmonte e do ti quante kurva. Nuk arrinte të kuptonte  dhe këtu inati i tij mpleksej me zilinë  përse vallë gratë gojëkyçura e pranonin kështu se i përkisnin një soji më të ulët, se duhej të pajtoheshi që ti trajtonin si skllave. Nga ana tjetër tani, e kuptonte sesi, nëse rastësia e përmbyste rendin normal të caqeve dhe ai dashurohej, e kësisoj ishte gruaja që e sundonte, atëherë dilte logjik dhe i pashmangshëm instikti që ajo të hakmerrej dhe ta bënte që të hiqte brenda një kohe të shkurtër të gjitha poshtërimet, në të cilat burrat e tjerë për shumë vite e kishin zhytur. Por a nuk ishte e çuditshme dhe për të qeshur që këto zekthe i vinin në moshën pesëdhjetë vjeçare, si të qe i mitur? Po, po, e dinte, shumica dërrmuese e vërsnikëve të tij ishte përtej, nuk e vriste më mendjen për kësi gjërash dhe, nëse vazhdonte të bënte dashuri, nuk e kthente më në problem. Ndërsa ai nuk e kishte marrë kurrë tepër seriozisht, porsi dikush që kalon para një vitrine të mrekullueshme pa ia hedhur shumë sytë dhe vetëm kur tashmë është larg, e kupton sa gjëra të bukura kishte aty dhe kthehet mbrasht ngarendas, por, kur mbërrin, i shuajnë dritat dhe ulin qepenat. Nuk e kishte marrë kurrë tepër seriozisht dhe tani, me keqardhje, me zili, me brengën që nuk i mjafton më koha, me vetmi, po e paguante hidhur.
Me të rënë tensioni, në atë armëpushim, teksa ajo, e shtrirë me duart e kryqëzuara në kraharor, vazhdon gjumin e dëlirë dhe ai, i ulur përbri, fshik me pëllëmbë kofshën e saj, kofshën e gjatë prej balerine, dikur të hazdisur në kërcimet rock and roll, shalëz plot arrogancë që është kapërthyer me kushedi sa kofshë meshkujsh, por tani çdo turpëri nuk ekziston më, nëse ishin vërtet turpëri, sepse akoma nuk e ka kuptuar mirë, ja tek kthehet sërish mendimi i vjetër që për shumë muaj sëmundja e kishte bërë ta harronte.
Sepse ai kishte qenë si një gur i lidhur pas një litari që vërtitej shpejt, gjithnjë e më shpejt dhe ajo që e vërtiste ishte era, ishte suferina e vjeshtës, ishte dëshpërimi, dashuria. Dhe, duke u vërtitur kështu çmendurisht, nuk dallohej më çformë kishte, ishte bërë një lloj unazeje fluide dhe regëtitëse
Ai ishte një kalë karuseli dhe papritmas karuseli kishte zënë të vërtitej si i marrë, shpejt, përherë e më shpejt dhe ajo që e vërtiste kështu, ishte ajo, Laide, ishte vjeshta, ishte dëshpërimi, ishte dashuria. Dhe duke u vërtitur kështu marrëzisht ai, kalë, kishte humbur formën e kalit, nuk ishte më veç një qëndismë e bardhë drithëruese, një perde drithëruese në ngjyrë të bardhë me thekë të praruara, nuk ishte më ai, ishte një qenie që askush më parë se njihte dhe me të cilin ishte e pamundur të komunikoje, sepse ai nuk ia vinte veshin njeriu, nuk mund të dëgjonte, ai dëgjonte vetëm vetveten tek fishkëllente në erë, për të askush nuk ekzistonte përpos asaj, Laides, ajo rrokullisje e frikshme dhe në vorbull, ai nuk mundej as të shihte botën përreth, e gjithë çfarë mbetej nga jeta madje kishte reshtur së ekzistuari, nuk ekzistonte më, nuk kishte ekzistuar kurrë, mendja e Antonios ishte thithur tërësisht prej saj, prej asaj marramendjeje dhe kjo ishte një vuajtje, ishte një gjë e
 tmerrshme, ai kurrë sishte vërtitur me hov të tillë, kurrë skishte qenë kaq i gjallë.
Por ja tek ndalet karuseli, ja ku ndalet guri i lidhur pas litarit, kali është ngurtësuar në formë kali e guri i lidhur pas litarit tani varet i palëvizshëm dhe më së fundi mund të dallohet, është një gur. Antonio nuk vërtitet më i tërhequr nga stuhia, Antonio është në vend, është bërë sërish Antonio dhe rifillon ta shohë botën si më parë...

*Përgatiti për botim Hiqmet Meçaj
(Botuar në Gazeta e Athinës, mars 2008)
*

----------


## Fleur Blanche

"E vështirë është të besosh në diçka, kur je vetëm dhe s'mund të flasësh me askënd... Ndonëse mund ta duan njëri-tjetrin, njerëzit ngelen përherë të largët... Nëse dikush vuan, dhimbja është krejtësisht e tij... Të tjerët nuk ndjehen keq nga kjo, edhe pse dashuria është e madhe. Kjo shkakton vetminë  e jetës."       

_(Shkretëtira e Tartarëve)_

----------

